# حقيقة الكارثة " الهولوكست "



## Maya (23 ديسمبر 2005)

*
تجدد الحديث في الفترة الأخيرة عن المحرقة النازية المعروفة بـ ( الهولوكست) في ظل وجود شخصيات أقزام وأشباه مثقفين حول العالم وبالأخص العرب والفارسي المجرم أحمدي نجاد  يحاولون إنكارها و وصفها بالخرافة والأسطورة ......

لذلك أقدم هذا  الموضوع المتكامل وبتفصيل تاريخي  كبير لحقيقة الكارثة ( الهولوكست ) وصورة لما  كانت تشهده أوروبا من أحداث سياسية وتاريخية مع صعود  الحزب النازي ووصوله إلى حكم ألمانيا وإندلاع الحرب العالمية الثانية وانتصار الحلفاء و إندحارالنازية  والقضاء نهائياً على الوحش النازي.​
----------------------------------





المحرقة النازية  أو   השואה (Hashoah )  الكارثة و هي الفظائع التي حلت بالشعب اليهودي إبان فترة حكم الوحش النازي في أوروبا في الفترة من 30 كانون الثاني عام 1933 عندما أصبح هتلر مستشاراً لألمانيا، وحتى 8 أيار عام 1945 (يوم النصر) عندما انتهت الحرب في أوروبا. خلال هذه الفترة من الزمن، تعرض اليهود في أوروبا إلى اضطهاد قاس ومتزايد، انتهى بإبادة  6,000,000 يهودي (بضمنهم 1,5 مليون طفل)، وبإبادة 5,000 جالية يهودية. ويمثل هذا العدد من القتلى ( ثلثي )  يهود أوروبا، و( ثلث ) يهود العالم. ولم يكن اليهود الذين لاقوا حتفهم ضحايا القتال الذي دمر أوروبا خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية، بل انهم كانوا ضحايا محاولة مقصودة ومبرمجة قامت بها ألمانيا لإبادة سكان أوروبا من اليهود تماماً، وهي الخطة التي أطلق عليها هتلر اسم "الحل النهائي" (Endlosung). 

****************​
بعد اندحار الألمان  في الحرب العالمية الأولى ، أُهينت كرامة ألمانيا في معاهدة فرساي، حيث اقتطعت المعاهدة أجزاء من الأراضي التي كانت تابعة لها قبل الحرب، وقلّصت قواتها المسلحة بدرجة كبيرة وألزمتها بالاعتراف بأنها المذنبة في شن الحرب، كما فرضت عليها دفع التعويضات لدول الحلفاء. وبعد تحطيم الإمبراطورية الألمانية، تم تشكيل حكومة برلمانية سُمّيت ( جمهورية فايمر ) . وعانت هذه الجمهورية من انعدام الاستقرار الاقتصادي، الذي ازداد تفاقماً خلال فترة الهبوط الاقتصادي في العالم عامة، بعد انهيار البورصة في نيويورك عام 1929. ثم حدث تضخم مالي كبير ومطرد، أعقبته بطالة كبيرة جداً، فأخذت الخلافات الطبقية والسياسية تقوّض أسس الحكومة.

ونجح حزب العمال الألماني، وخاصةً زعيمه أدولف هتلر ، في استغلال هذا الوضع التعيس وما تسبب فيه من بطالة وشعور بالمهانة والضيق. وكان هتلر قد ولد عام 1889 في قرية صغيرة بالنمسا، وحاول في عام 1907 الالتحاق بالأكاديمية النمساوية ( للفنون الجميلة ) !!، ولكنه رُفض. شعر هتلر بأن لقب "الفاشل" يلصق به، فأمضى السنوات الخمس التالية في عيشة ذليلة في فيينا، وأغلب الظن أن كراهيته لليهود تبلورت في هذه السنوات. وإثر نشوب الحرب العالمية الأولى، انخرط في الجيش.
 بعد هزيمة ألمانيا انضم إلى حزب العمال الألماني، حيث اكتشف مقدرته الكبيرة في إلقاء الخطب المثيرة. وسرعان ما أصبح زعيماً للحزب، فغير اسمه إلى "الحزب الاشتراكي الوطني" (نازي) . وفي عام 1923 حاول القيام بانقلاب في ميونخ ، ليسيطر بعد ذلك على ألمانيا بكاملها.

 إلا أن الانقلاب قد فشل، وحكم على هتلر بالسجن . وفي السجن قام بكتابة كتابه المعروف بأفكاره الوحشية البشعة Mein Kampf (كفاحي) وفصّل فيه برنامجه السياسي. وسرعان ما أطلق سراحه ليستمر في نشاطه السياسي. 

في الثلاثين من كانون الثاني قام الرئيس ( بول فون هندنبورغ ) بتعيين هتلر مستشاراً لألمانيا، بعد أن حصل الحزب النازي على نسبة هامة من الأصوات في انتخابات عام 1932. وقام النازيون بالتحريض على الصدامات مع الشيوعيين الذين كان الكثيرون يشكون في أنهم يعرقلون خطوات الحكومة، بواسطة المظاهرات ،  كما أداروا حملة دعائية شريرة ضد الخصوم السياسيين للحزب النازي، وضد حكومة فايمر الضعيفة وضد اليهود الذين نسب إليهم التسبب في مشاكل ألمانيا المختلفة السياسية الاقتصادية .

كانت اللا سامية أو الكراهية والتعصب الأعمى ضد اليهود، موجودة في ألمانيا وفي دول أوروبية أخرى طوال مئات السنين ومنذ عهود سلطة البابا ومحاكم التفتيش ، إذ كانت هذه الكراهية  تغذيها عقائد مسيحية  أوروبية  غير سليمة لدى البعض ، وتعززها نظريات اجتماعية واقتصادية وسياسية معينة. إلا أن اللا سامية الجديدة التي تبناها هتلر كانت تستند إلى العرقية، وتؤكد أن اليهود يتوارثون " دماً شريراً". وكانت هذه اللا سامية العرقية أداة قوية في الدعاية السياسية لهتلر.

كانت الصحيفة الأسبوعية النازية "دير شتيرمر" (المهاجم) أداة رئيسية في خدمة الهجمة الدعائية النازية. ففي أسفل الصفحة الأولى من كل عدد كانت الصحيفة تعلن بأحرف كبيرة : 

"اليهود هم حظنا السيء".​

 وكانت "دير شتيرمر" تنشر رسومات كاريكاتيرية يظهر فيها اليهود معقوفي  الأنوف وشبيهين بالقرود. وكان تأثير هذه الصحيفة بعيد المدى: ففي عام 1938 كانت الصحيفة توزع نصف مليون نسخة أسبوعياً.

بعد أن أصبح هتلر مستشاراً لألمانيا، دعا فوراً لانتخابات جديدة، لغرض السيطرة التامة على البرلمان الألماني "الرايخستاج". وقام النازيون باستعمال الجهاز الحكومي لإرهاب الأحزاب الأخرى، فاعتقلوا قادة هذه الأحزاب ومنعوا اجتماعاتها السياسية. ثم، وفي خضم الحملة الانتخابية، أحرقت بناية الرايخستاج في 27 شباط عام 1933.

 وتم اعتقال مواطن هولندي اسمه  ( مارينوس فان ديرلوبيه )  بتهمة حرق البناية، وأقسم هذا بأنه تصرف لوحده. ورغم أن الكثيرين شكوا في أن النازيين كانوا مسؤولين عن العملية، فقد نجح النازيون في إلقاء اللوم على الشيوعيين، فحصلوا على المزيد من أصوات الناخبين.

كان الحريق إشارة واضحة إلى سقوط الديمقراطية الألمانية. ففي اليوم التالي قامت الحكومة تحت ستار الإدعاء بالسيطرة على الشيوعيين، بإلغاء الحريات الفردية، وفي مقدمتها حرية الصحافة وحرية الاجتماع وحرية التعبير عن الرأي، والحق في حياة خصوصية. وعندما أجريت الانتخابات في الخامس من آذار، حصل النازيون على 44% من الأصوات، وحين انضم إليهم المحافظون الذين حصلوا على 8% من الأصوات، ضمن النازيون لأنفسهم الأغلبية في الحكومة.

أسرع النازيون إلى تعزيز قوتهم وتحويلها إلى دكتاتورية. وتم لهم في 23 آذار سن القانون الخاص بذلك. وعزّز القانون جهود هتلر الدكتاتورية ومكّنه من مد سلطته إلى أبعد من ذلك. وقام النازيون بإدارة آلات دعايتهم المخيفة لإسكات منتقديهم، وقاموا أيضاً بتطوير جهاز عسكري وبوليسي قوي. 

وساعدت قوات الصاعقة "إس.إي" وهي منظمة ذات قاعدة شعبية، بمساعدة هتلر في نسف الديمقراطية الألمانية. وبعد 28 شباط، حصل الجستابو (البوليس السري للدولة) وهو قوة تم تجنيدها من ضباط الشرطة الممتهنين، على حرية اعتقال أي شخص. أما الـ "إس.إس" (قوات الحماية) فكانت مكلفة بمهمة الحراسة الشخصية لهتلر، وفيما بعد بالسيطرة على معسكرات الاعتقال وعلى الجستابو، في حين أن "إس.دي." (خدمات الأمن الخاصة بالإس.إس.) كانت تعمل كجهاز استخبارات نازي، يقوم بالكشف عن الأعداء ومراقبتهم.

مع إتمام هذه البنية التحتية للبوليس، تم إرهاب المعارضين للنازيين، وضربهم أو إرسالهم إلى أحد معسكرات الاعتقال التي أقامها النازيون لسجن المعارضين. وكان معسكر داخاو، بالقرب من ميونخ، أول معسكر يقام للسجناء السياسيين. ثم تغير الغرض من داخاو، مع مرور الزمن، فأصبح أحد المعسكرات الوحشية التي خُصّصت لاعتقال  وإبادة ليهود.

في نهاية عام 1934 كان هتلر قد أصبح الحاكم المطلق لألمانيا، وأصبحت حملته ضد اليهود تدار بكل قوة. وادعى النازيون أن اليهود أفسدوا الثقافة النازية النقية، بتأثيرهم "الأجنبي" و "المهجّن". وقام النازيون بتصوير اليهود كعنصر شرير وجبان، وبتصوير الألمان كشعب شجاع وشريف ومنصرف إلى العمل و رفع شعار ( إن العمل يحرر ) وهو الشعار الذي كان يرفع على المباني النازية وحتى على أبواب معسكرات الموت ،  وادعى النازيون أن اليهود الذين كانوا واسعي النفوذ في ميادين المال والتجارة والصحافة والأدب والمسرح والفنون، يقومون بإضعاف الاقتصاد الألماني والثقافة الألمانية.

أصبح "الآريون" أي الألمان، يُعتبرون عنصراً عالياً. وكانت دراسة لغوية قد بدأت في القرن الثامن عشر قد قررت أن اللغة الإيندو- ألمانية (المعروفة أيضاً بالآرية) تتفوّق في مبناها وتنويعاتها ومفرداتها على اللغات السامية التي تطورت في الشرق الأوسط. وأدت هذه الفكرة إلى التشكيك في شخصية الشعوب الناطقة بهذه اللغات، وإلى النتيجة القائلة بأن الأقوام الآرية هي أرقى من الأقوام السامية.

وهكذا التزم النازيون بالمحافظة على "طهارة الدم الألماني". ففي بداية الحرب العالمية الثانية، بدأ النازيون بالقتل المبرمج للمقيمين في الملاجئ والمشافي العقلية. وبموجب البرنامج المعروف باسم ( T-4 )  تم قتل عشرات الألوف من المعاقين والمشوهين والمتخلفين والمرضى النفسيين ( الألمان ) في غرف الغاز ..... 

ولما كان برنامج ( T-4 )  قد سبق عمليات قتل اليهود، فمن المعقول الافتراض بأن البرنامج كان يعتبر نموذجاً لـ " الحل النهائي لموضوع اليهود"   . صحيح أن النازيين اضطهدوا أقليات أخرى أيضاً مثل - شهود يهوه -  الذين رفضوا إطاعة القوانين النازية، كما اضطهدوا مثليي  الجنس الذين اعتبروا من"الشواذ اجتماعياً"، والغجر  الذين اعتبروا منبوذين، وكان مصيرهم التعقيم والقتل الجماعي؛ وكذلك الجنس السلافي الذين اعتبر أبناؤه من الوضيعين عرقيا ً، وخصّصوا لخدمة "الجنس الآري" - الألمان. في حين أن المفكرين التشيك والروس تم قتلهم باعتبارهم عناصر غير ضرورية تنتمي إلى "عنصر العبيد".  لكن  اليهود اعتبروا " العدو الأول "  للنازية  وحكم عليهم بالتصفية وبالإبادة التامة.  *


----------



## Maya (23 ديسمبر 2005)

*قام النازيون بمزج نظرياتهم العنصرية بنظرية النشوء والارتقاء التي وضعها تشارلز داروين، وذلك لتبرير معاملتهم لليهود. فالألمان باعتبارهم الأقوى والأكثر ملائمة، كتب عليهم أن يحكموا، في حين أن الضعفاء والمشوهين عنصرياً  كاليهود محكوم عليهم بالفناء. وبدأ هتلر بتطويق اليهود بالإرهاب وبالتشريعات، وحتم ذلك إحراق الكتب التي ألفها اليهود، وإزاحة اليهود عن مهنهم وعن المدارس العامة، ومصادرة أعمالهم وممتلكاتهم، وعزلهم عن النشاطات الشعبية. وكانت أسوأ التشريعات المعادية لليهود هي قوانين ( نيرنبرج )  التي سنت في 15 أيلول عام 1935 . وكوّنت هذه القوانين الأساس القانوني لعزل اليهود عن المجتمع الألماني، كما جاءت بسياسات المضايقة التي مورست ضد اليهود في تصاعد وتزايد.

حاول الكثير من اليهود الهرب من ألمانيا، ونجح الألوف في الهجرة إلى بلجيكا وتشيكوسلوفاكيا وبريطانيا وفرنسا وهولندا. إلا أنه كان أصعب بكثير الخروج من أوروبا. إذ وقفت في وجه اليهود قوانين هجرة تضع القيود وتحدد "الكوتات"، أي الأعداد التي يسمح لها بالدخول، في أغلب دول العالم. وحتى عندما حصل البعض على الوثائق الضرورية، كان عليهم الانتظار شهوراً أو سنين قبل أن يتسنى لهم السفر. وبسبب اليأس قامت عائلات كثيرة بإرسال أولادها إلى الخارج أولاً. وفي تموز عام 1938 اجتمع مندوبون من اثنين وثلاثين دولة في مدينة إيفيان الفرنسية لمناقشة مشاكل الهجرة التي خلفها النازيون في ألمانيا. ولم يُتخذ أي قرار مهم أو عملي في مؤتمر إيفيان، في حين تبين لهتلر أن (  لا أحد يرغب في اليهود ) ، وأنه لن يلاقي أي مقاومة في تنفيذ سياساته. وفي خريف عام 1941 كانت أوروبا مغلقة عملياً، وكان اليهود قد وقعوا في الشرك.

في 9- 10 تشرين الثاني عام 1938، ازدادت الهجمات على اليهود وحشية. وقام صبي يهودي في السابعة عشرة من عمره، اسمه (  هرشل جرينشبان ) ، أصيب باليأس إثر طرد عائلته فقام  بإطلاق النار على السكرتير الثالث في سفارة ألمانيا في باريس، ( أرنست فوم رات )  الذي توفي في التاسع من تشرين الثاني. واتخذ السفاحون النازيون هذا الحادث ذريعة للقيام بليلة من التدمير عُرفت بإسم"كريستالناخت" (أي ليلة البلور  المهشّم)، فسرقوا ونهبوا ودمروا المساكن وأماكن العمل اليهودية، وأشعلوا النيران في الكنس. وضُرب الكثير من اليهود وقُتلوا، وتم اعتقال 30,000 يهودي وإرسالهم إلى معسكرات الاعتقال.

هاجمت ألمانيا بولندا في أيلول عام 1939 ، وبدأت بذلك الحرب العالمية الثانية. وبعد ذلك بقليل، في عام 1940، بدأ النازيون في عزل يهود بولندا في الجيتوهات . وكان أكثر من 10% من المواطنين البولنديين من اليهود، حيث بلغ عددهم حوالي ثلاثة ملايين. وتم انتزاع اليهود من بيوتهم بالقوة وإسكانهم في الجيتوهات المزدحمة، تفصلهم عن بقية السكان الأسوار والأسلاك الشائكة. وسهّلت هذه الإجراءات على النازيين، فيما بعد، نقل اليهود إلى معسكرات الإبادة. كانت الجيتوهات تفتقر إلى الطعام والماء ومتّسع العيش والخدمات الصحية، التي يحتاج إليها عدد كبير من السكان الذين يعيشون في مساحة محدودة، فتوفي عشرات الألوف نتيجة العوز والجوع.....

-------------------------------​
وإستمر الوضع كذلك حتى بدء تنفيذ الحل النهائي" لـ "المسألة اليهودية" : 

في حزيران عام 1941، شنت ألمانيا هجوماً على الاتحاد السوفيتي، وبدأت بتنفيذ "الحل النهائي". وتم تشكيل أربع وحدات قتل تحمل اسم "آينزانتسجروبن": أ، ب، ج، د. وكانت كل وحدة تشمل عدداً من فصائل الكوماندو. وقامت الآينزانتسجروبن بتجميع اليهود في المدن، الواحدة بعد الأخرى، وسارت بهم إلى حفر هائلة تم إعدادها سلفاً، ثم أمرتهم بنزع ثيابهم، وبالوقوف في صفوف، وأطلقت عليهم النار من أسلحة أوتوماتيكية، فسقط القتلى  في الحفر التي تحولت إلى قبور جماعية. وفي مذبحة ( بابي يار ) الرهيبة، بالقرب من كييف، قُتل خلال يومين ما بين 30,000  و 35,000 من اليهود. بالإضافة إلى العمليات التي نفذت في الاتحاد السوفيتي، قام الآينزانتسجروبن بإدارة عمليات قتل جماعي في شرق بولندا، وأستونيا وليتوانيا ولاتفيا. وتشير التقديرات إلى أن الآينزانتسجروبن قام، حتى نهاية عام 1942، بقتل أكثر من 1,3 مليون من اليهود.

وفي كانون الثاني عام 1942، اجتمع عدد من كبار المسؤولين في الحكومة الألمانية لتنسيق الفروع العسكرية والمدنية للآلة النازية، لغرض تنظيم عملية قتل جماعي لليهود. وكان هذا الاجتماع، الذي أطلق عليه اسم مؤتمر ( فانزيه )  بداية لعملية التصفية الكلية والشاملة (لليهود)، كما أنه وضع الأسس لتنظيم العملية التي بدأت فور انتهاء المؤتمر.

حسب التعبير المنمّق الذي استعمله النازيون، خُصّصت لليهود "معاملة خاصة" للموت . وكانت "المعاملة الخاصة" تعني أن اليهود رجالاً ونساءً وأطفالاً، ستجري تصفيتهم وإبادتهم بانتظام لكن  بالغاز السام. وفي المستندات الدقيقة التي تم حفظها في معسكر الموت ( أوشفيتس )، استُعمل الحرفان( SB ) للإشارة إلى سبب موت اليهود الذين تم تسميمهم بالغاز. ويرمز هذان الحرفان إلى الاصطلاح الألماني "معاملة خاصة".

بين كانون الثاني عام 1942 وربيع تلك السنة قام النازيون بتأسيس ستة مراكز لإبادة اليهود في بولندا، وهي: شيلمنو، وبيلزيك، وسوبيبور، وتربيلينكا، ومايدانيك، وأوشفيتس.
 وأقيمت كل هذه المعسكرات بالقرب من سكك الحديد، التي يتم نقل اليهود إليها بكل سهولة. وأقيمت شبكة من المعسكرات أطلق عليها أسم "Lagersystem" لتعضيد معسكرات الإبادة. وكانت لهذه الشبكة مهمات متنوعة: فبعضها كانت معسكرات عمل عبوديّ، وبعضها معسكرات انتقال، وبعضها معسكرات تجميع لها تقسيمات داخلية، وبعضها كانت معسكرات موت معروفة بفظاعتها. بعض هذه المعسكرات قامت بكل هذه العمليات معاً، وبعضها قامت بجزء من العمليات. إلا أن المشترك بينها جميعاً كان القسوة والوحشية إلى أقسى حد.

وكانت هناك عدة معسكرات كبيرة للتجميع، بينها: رافنسبروك، ونوينجامه وبيرجن- بيلزن، وزاكسنهاوزن وجروس- روزن وبوخنفالد وترينزينشتات وفلوسنبورج، وناتسفايلر-ستروتهوف، وداخاو، وماوتهاوزن وشتوتهوف، ودورا نوردهاوزن، وغيرها.

وفي غالبية الدول التي اجتاحها النازيون أُجبر اليهود على وضع علامة على ثيابهم تشير إلى يهوديتهم ، وتم تجميعهم في جيتوهات أو في معسكرات اعتقال، ومن ثم نقلهم إلى معسكرات الإبادة. وكانت معسكرات الإبادة هذه في الواقع معامل لقتل اليهود، حيث قام الألمان بنقل الآلاف من اليهود إليها كل يوم. وفي خلال ساعات قليلة من وصولهم، تم تجريدهم من كل ما يحملونه وما يمتلكونه من أموال وممتلكات شخصية وملابس ، ثم تم تسميمهم بالغاز وحرق أجسادهم في محارق خاصة صُمّمت لهذا الغرض. وتم في معسكرات الإبادة قتل حوالي 3,5 مليوناً من اليهود. 

مع هذا، فإن الكثير من الشباب الأقوياء الأصحاء لم يُقتلوا على الفور. فقد تطلب المجهود الحربي، وكذلك "الحل النهائي"، الكثير من الطاقات البشرية. وهكذا قام الألمان بالاحتفاظ بطاقات عمل كثيرة للعمل الإجباري، ولم يدفعوا الجميع إلى المحارق في الحال. وأُجبر هؤلاء الناس، الذين كانوا مسجونين في معسكرات الاعتقال، على العمل في مصانع الذخيرة الألمانية، مثل معامل ( آي.جي فاربن ) ومعامل ( كروبس ) ، وحيثما احتاج النازيون إلى عمال. وسُخّروا للعمل من الفجر وحتى الظلام، ولم يوفر لهم سوى حد أدنى من الطعام والحماية من الظروف القاسية. ومات منهم الألوف، أو قضي عليهم نتيجة العمل الشاق تحت أوامر الألمان والمتعاونين معهم.

في أواخر أيام الرايخ تحت حكم هتلر، عندما تراجعت الجيوش الألمانية، قام النازيون بسوق السجناء الذين ظلوا على قيد الحياة في معسكرات الإعتقال إلى المناطق التي كانت لا تزال تحت السيطرة الألمانية. ومات غالبيتهم أو أطلق عليهم الرصاص وهم في الطريق. وهكذا قضي على نحو ربع مليون من اليهود نتيجة لمسيرات الموت.*


----------



## Maya (23 ديسمبر 2005)

*أدى القمع الألماني الساحق ووجود عدد كبير من المتعاونين مع النازيين بين السكان المحليين إلى الحد بدرجة كبيرة من قدرة اليهود على المقاومة. إلا أن المقاومة اليهودية ظهرت مع ذلك في أشكال عدة. وكان البقاء على قيد الحياة، والحفاظ على النظافة، والالتزام بالتقاليد الدينية اليهودية تعتبر بحد ذاتها مقاومة، في ظروف المعاملة اللاإنسانية التي فرضها النازيون. أما أنواع المقاومة الأخرى، فتمثلت في محاولات الهرب من الجيتوهات والمعسكرات. وأقام الكثيرون ممن نجحوا في الهرب إلى الغابات والجبال في مخيمات عائلية ومع وحدات المقاومة ضد النازيين. ومع ذلك، فقد كان عليهم، بعد وصولهم إلى الحرية، أن يتعاملوا مع السكان المحليين ومجموعات المقاومة، التي كانت تناصبهم العداء أحياناً. وقام اليهود بثورات مسلحة في جيتوهات المقاومة ( فيلنا ) و( بياليستوك ) ، وفي (  بيدزين- سوسنوفييك ) ، و ( كراكوف)  و (وارسو ) .

وفي جيتو ( وارسو)  نشبت الثورة الكبرى. فقد قام النازيون بنقل أعداد كبيرة من سكان الجيتو إلى معسكرات الإبادة بين تموز وأيلول عام 1942، وتم إخلاء الجيتو من معظم اليهود الذين كانوا مسجونين فيه. وعندما دخل الألمان إلى الجيتو في كانون الثاني عام 1943 لنقل عدة آلاف أخرى، قامت جماعات صغيرة غير منظمة من اليهود بمهاجمتهم. وبعد أربعة أيام، انسحب الألمان من الجيتو، إلا أنهم لم ينجحوا في إخلاء سوى عدد قليل من اليهود. 
وفي 19 نيسان عام 1943، عشية عيد الفصح، عاد الألمان فدخلوا الجيتو. وقام اليهود وصمدوا أمام الألمان 27 يوماً متتالياً، مستخدمين القنابل المصنوعة في البيت والأسلحة التي كانوا قد نجحوا في سرقتها أو حصلوا عليها بالمضايقة. وحارب اليهود في الخنادق وفي المجاري، وتهربوا من الاعتقال ، إلى أن قام الألمان بإحراق الجيتو كاملاً  بناية بعد أخرى. وفي 16 أيار أصبح الجيتو خراباً يباباً، وقضي على الثورة.

ثار اليهود أيضاً في معسكرات الإبادة سوبيبور وتريبلينكا و أوشفيتس. وباءت جميع أعمال المقاومة هذه بالفشل إلى حد كبير، في وجه القوات الألمانية المتفوقة. إلا أنها كانت ذات أهمية معنوية كبيرة، لأنها منحت اليهود الأمل في أن النازية صائرة إلى الفشل في يوم من الأيام وهو ما كان حلم لدى الكثيرين .

----------------------------------------​
التحرير وانتهاء الحرب : 

إثر تقدم قوات  الحلفاء واندحار الألمان، تم تحرير المعسكرات تدريجياً. ففي تموز عام 1944، قامت القوات السوفيتية بتحرير مايدانيك (بالقرب من لوبلين في بولندا)، كذلك حرر السوفييت ( أوشفيتس )  في كانون الثاني عام 1945، وقام البريطانيون بتحرير بيرجن- بيلزن (بالقرب من هانوفر في المانيا) في نيسان عام 1945، وقام الأمريكيون بتحرير داخاو في نيسان عام 1945.

في نهاية الحرب، كان هناك ما بين 5,000 و 10,000 من اليهود يعيشون في المناطق التي سيطرت عليها  قوات الحلفاء: الولايات المتحدة وبريطانيا والاتحاد السوفيتي. وخلال عام واحد، ازداد عددهم إلى حوالي 200,000 نسمة. وكان حوالي 90% من اللاجئين اليهود في المنطقة التي احتلتها القوات الأمريكية. ولم يرغب اللاجئون اليهود، ولا كان في استطاعتهم، العودة إلى بيوتهم، التي كانت تعيد إليهم الذكريات الفظيعة، كما ويكمن فيها تعرضهم لخطر الاعتداء من جانب جيرانهم اللا ساميين. وهكذا بقوا في معسكرات اللاجئين حتى أصبح بالإمكان ترتيب هجرتهم إلى أرض أجدادهم إسرائيل، أو إلى الولايات المتحدة أو أمريكا الجنوبية ودول أخرى. وتم إغلاق آخر معسكر للاجئين في عام 1957.*


----------



## Coptic Man (23 ديسمبر 2005)

*شكرا ليكي يا اخت مايا علي الموضوع القيم 

بس ليا سؤال ليه الالمان كانوا مصرين انهم يقتلوا اليهود وبيكلفوا نفسهم العناء في بناء محارق وضربهم بالرصاص وكل انواع التنكيل بيهم اليست الحرب اولي بهذه الجهود ؟؟؟

فما الاسباب وراء هذا ولماذا كانوا يسعون بكل اصرار لقتلهم ؟*


----------



## antoon refaat (23 ديسمبر 2005)

الموضوع بجد قيم جدا يا اخت مايا وكمان مفيد ويارب يفيد كل اللي هيقروه
قولي امين


----------



## antoon refaat (23 ديسمبر 2005)

الموضوع بجد قيم جدا يا اخت مايا وكمان مفيد ويارب يفيد كل اللي هيقروه
قولي امين


----------



## Maya (23 ديسمبر 2005)

*أخي antoon refaat 

أشكر مرورك واهتمامك بالموضوع وأتمنى أن يكون هذا الموضوع قد أضاف إلى  معلوماتك أمور ومعلومات جديدة ....

-----------------------
أخي mena_hot 

أتمنى أن تكون قرأت الجزء الأول باهتمام لتجد الأسباب الحقيقية وراء المعاملة الوحشية للنازيين ، أما عن جهود الحرب فأنت تعرف أن ألمانيا لم تكن تحارب لوحدها بل كان يساعدها عدد من الدول والحكومات العميلة وقدمت لها  مساعدات كبيرة في تهجير اليهود و ترحيلهم وإبادتهم  ، ثم لم يكن الجيش النازي كله مكرس للإبادة والمحارق بل كما ذكرت في المشاركة كان يتم تخصيص وحدات خاصة لذلك الغرض  بينما كانت الحرب مستمرة ، وأنت تعلم العدد الهائل لجيش هتلر   حيث كان يتم تجنيد الفتيان المراهقين وتشكيل ما يعرف بـ ( شبيبة هتلر ) تضاف إلى القوات النظامية ،  وبالتالي كان هناك عدد كبير لتحقيق هدف يعتبر غاية في الأهمية للفكر النازي  خاصة إذا عدنا إلى النازية ومضمونها وعلى أي أساسات ومرتكزات  كانت تقوم ....
ثم كم تتخيل يا أخي الوقت اللازم  للموت بالغاز السام ؟ ففي دقائق كان يقتل الآلاف من البشر دون جهد أو تعب وكانت كميات قليلة من المواد الكيماوية والغازات قادرة على قتل الآلاف  ، وأنت تعرف أن الحرب استمرت لعدة سنوات .....

وختاماً  إن موضوع الهولوكست يلزم صفحات كثيرة للحديث عنه إلا أنني لم أضع أمور أخرى من الممارسات التي تتعلق بالاختبارات الكيماوية والبيولوجية التي كان النازي يمارسها  بحق المعتقلين بما فيهم الأطفال والنساء الحوامل ،  ضمن أبشع ممارسات عرفتها البشرية وكان تبرير النازيين لها  :

( إن المرأة الألمانية لا تتزوج ولا تنجب إلا لخدمة الرايخ العظيم ، ومن حقها أن تحصل على أي معلومة تساعدها على إنجاب جيل قوي وصلب قادر على الحرب وتحقيق أهداف النازية  بحكم العالم ، لذلك يحق للعلماء النازيين استخدام أي وسيلة مهما كانت وتجريب أي عقار أو ظروف على البشر من نساء وأطفال ورجال  لنصل إلى المعلومات والخبرات اللازمة لننشئ جيل عظيم قوي يحافظ على تفوق العرق الآري  ويستمر فيه إلى الأبد } .

وأنا كما قلت لم أشأ الدخول في تلك التفاصيل والاختبارات لأنها في غاية البشاعة ولا يمكن تصور أنها كانت تمارس على البشر .*


----------



## Maya (23 ديسمبر 2005)

*تخليد ذكرى الهولوكست*

*تخليد ذكرى الكارثة في إسرائيل : 

تم تخصيص يوم لإحياء ذكرى ضحايا الكارثة وهو يقع  بعد عيد الفصح بأقل من أسبوع، وهو اليوم الذي تعم البلاد فيه مظاهر الحزن، إذ يخلـّد أبناء الشعب في إسرائيل ذكرى الملايين الستة من أبناء الشعب اليهودي الذين راحوا ضحية الوحش  النازي في سنوات الكارثة خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية. وفي هذا اليوم تُطلق صفارات الإنذار في الساعة العاشرة صباحاً، ويقف الجميع صامتين لمدة دقيقتين, إحياء لذكرى الضحايا، ويردد الكثيرون قسماً يؤكد:

 "سوف نذكر دائماً , ونذكر الآخرين ألا ينسوا". 

----------------------------

على الصعيد العالمي : 

تبنت الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة بالإجماع بتاريخ 1 نوفمبر 2005 مشروع قرار تقدمت به إسرائيل يقضي بتحديد يوم 27 يناير من كل عام يوماً عالمياً سنوياً لتخليد ذكرى المحرقة النازية (الهولوكست). وبقرارها هذا تحث الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة دول العالم على إحياء هذه الذكرى وذلك لتجنيب الأجيال القادمة فظائع القيام بمثل تلك الممارسات التي دمرت حياة شعب بالكامل وجعلته يسعى إلى القوة لحماية نفسه بعد أن خذلته الدول التي كان يعيشه فيه وكان يحمل هويتها ويظنها وطنه ، و وجد الشعب العبراني نفسه وحيداً و معزولاً و أدرك حقيقة أن لا وطن للإنسان إلا في أرضه فكان القرار بتحقيق الحلم الذي طال انتظاره 2000 عام  .....*


----------



## Coptic Man (26 ديسمبر 2005)

Maya قال:
			
		

> *
> 
> وختاماً  إن موضوع الهولوكست يلزم صفحات كثيرة للحديث عنه إلا أنني لم أضع أمور أخرى من الممارسات التي تتعلق بالاختبارات الكيماوية والبيولوجية التي كان النازي يمارسها  بحق المعتقلين بما فيهم الأطفال والنساء الحوامل ،  ضمن أبشع ممارسات عرفتها البشرية وكان تبرير النازيين لها  :
> 
> ...



فعلا انا قريت بعض الكتبت تناولت الموضوع ده 

بس ياريت لو عندك اي معلومات تانية او مواقع تحطيها علشان انا بعد اذنك ها اقوم بنشرها في منتدي اخر


----------



## Maya (26 ديسمبر 2005)

*أخي mena_hot 

تحية مسيحية صادقة ....

بداية أشكرك على الاهتمام بهذا الموضوع وخاصة مع هذا الوقت الذي لم يتردد فيه بعض الإرهابيين العرب  على إنكار الهولوكست  ووصفها  بالخرافة وأنا لن أرد على أولئك فالتاريخ والصور كافية بذلك ....

بالنسبة لطلبك لمعلومات إضافية بالتأكيد سأساعدك ورغم أنني أعتقد أن المشاركة التي قدمتها واسعة ومفصلة وكافية بالتواريخ والأحداث الدقيقة ولكني أريد تقديم لك هذا الرابط : 

http://www.english.uiuc.edu/maps/holocaust/photoessay.htm

ففيه صور عديدة وشرح لبعض جوانب الهولوكست ، ويمكنك أن تشاهد من خلال الصور عدة أمور تحدثت عنها في مشاركتي مثل ليلة البلور المحطم ،  والعلامة التي أجبر اليهود على وضعها ، والقتل الجماعي بالقرب من الحفر الكبيرة  والمقابر الجماعية  ، وقتل النساء والأطفال بوحشية على يد الوحش  النازي وأعوانه ، والصور بالتأكيد هي بالأبيض والأسود ولكنها معبرة لدرجة كبيرة وتلخص معاناة الشعب بالكامل على أيدي أكبر وحوش  بشرية عرفها التاريخ ...

وإذا أردت المزيد من المعلومات والصور فبإمكانك وعن طريق أي محرك بحث كتابة كلمة ( holocaust ) وستجد مئات المواقع حول هذا الموضوع ..

أنا آسفة لبعض الصور القاسية على المشاعر الإنسانية التي قد تجدها ولكنها هذه هي الحقيقة كما كتبها التاريخ  ...*


----------



## Coptic Man (26 ديسمبر 2005)

*شكرا لاستجابتك يا اخت مايا

وفعلا الصور اللي في الموقع فظيعة بمعني فظيعة 

ولما عملت بحث لقيت صور افظع 

بجد دي ماساه رهيبة *


----------



## Maya (29 ديسمبر 2005)

*لأرواح الشهداء في الكارثة*

*لن ننساكم  وسنذكر الجميع ألا ينسوا ....

وسيشهد العالم أي معاناة عاناها شعبنا وكم دفع ليعود إلى أرض الوطن ....

لم نفقد الأمل بعد ,  حلم ألفي عام ....

أن نعيش الحرية في أرضنا .....

وقد حققنا هذا الحلم .....

لم ولن  ننساكم  ....

فلترقدوا بسلام ....*


----------



## blackguitar (3 يناير 2006)

*موضوع جميل اوى يا مايا وبجد يتعب القلوب خالص بسبب هذه القلوب الغليظه التى لا تعرف الرحمه والانسانيه
لكن ده شىء مش بعيد على شعب اباد المعاقي منهم ليصبح هو الشعب السامى
انا مع احترامى للفكر الالمانى الفذ فى التقدم لكنى لا احب هذه الامه المتغطرسه التى لا تعرف الانسانيه *


----------



## blackguitar (3 يناير 2006)

*بالمناسبه بجد الصور صعبه اوى

بس على فكرة مش الالمان بس اللى كده 
مش هننسى اللى عملوا الرومان مع المسيحين على مر الزمان

ولا هننسى العرب الهمج البربر اللى عملوه واللى لسه بيعملوه مع اى دين غير الاسلام
مع العلم ان مفيش ديانه تانيه بتعمل كده مع غير المتدينين بها*


----------



## Maya (24 يناير 2006)

*تمهيدًا لليوم العالمي لتخليد ذكرى الكارثة النازية دشّنت مؤسسة " ياد فاشيم "  موقعًا جديدًا على شبكة الإنترنت يمكن الوصول إليه من موقع المؤسسة الرئيسي. ويسعى هذا الموقع إلى توفير معلومات عن الكارثة النازية وإلى مساعدة مدارس ومنظمات في مختلف أنحاء العالم في تنظيم فعاليات في هذا اليوم. ويُشكل الموقع مصدر معلومات مُركّزًا للموادّ المعنية.  

http://www1.yadvashem.org.il/exhibitions/27_Jan/International_Holocaust_Remembrance_Day1.htm


يحتوي الموقع على:

*مقترحات لتنظيم فعاليات تربوية في هذا اليوم بالإضافة إلى أشرطة فيديو من المتحف الجديد لتأريخ الكارثة فيها شهادات شخصية للناجين من الكارثة في مختلف أنحاء أوروبا. 
* عدة معارض بما في ذلك ألبوم أوشفيتس ومعرض "المنفييون من مونبارناس- نهاية مدرسة باريس". 
*خارطة فيها روابط لمواقع الإنترنت التي تحتوي على معلومات عن فعاليات تربوية ومصادر لتنظيم فعاليات لتخليد ذكرى الكارثة في مختلف الدول الأوروبية. 
* نصّ قرار الأمم المتحدة الخاص بالإعلان اليوم العالمي لتخليد ذكرى الكارثة.
* رابطة إلى بنك المعلومات لأسماء ضحايا الكارثة.
 ونظرًا لكون ال27 من كانون الثاني يناير يوم تحرير معسكر الإبادة أوشفيتس - بيرْكيناو، سيحتوي الموقع أيضًا على رابطة إلى صورة تمّ التقاطها في معسكر الإبادة عقب تحريره في ال27 من كانون الثاني يناير 1945. ويظهر في الصورة، والتي التقطها جندي في الجيش الأحمر السوفيتي ، 13 طفلاً ، تم تشخيص 7 منهم وجرت مقابلتان خاصّتان مع اثنين منهم. *


----------



## Maya (26 يناير 2006)

*أدولف هتلر ...

أيها الرايخ العظيم يا من أقسمت يوماً أنك ستمحو هذا الشعب عن وجه الأرض ، يا من أقسمت أنك ستجعله مكروهاً من جميع الأمم وستدمره وتسحقه وتحطم إرادته ، وارتكبت جريمتك  الكبرى حاولت إبادة هذا الشعب العظيم، ربما نجحت في قتل الملايين لكنك لم تستطع أن تجعل هذا الشعب يركع لم تستطع أن تحطم إرادته رغم كل محارقك وأفرانك والغازات السامة التي قتلت به الملايين لم تنجح أيها الرايخ ، لم تنجح يا من ظنت نفسك ستحكم العالم ، انظر إلى عالم اليوم يا هتلر انتظر الغد 27 كانون الثاني لترى كل الدول الحرة والديمقراطية حول العالم ستحيي وتخلد ذكرى ضحايا محارقك ، في هذا اليوم ستقف أمم كثيرة بصمت أما هول الكارثة التي وقعت بأمرك وبإشرافك ، ستعرف يا هتلر  أن هذه الأمة لم تنكسر ولم تذل ولن يستطيع أحد  أن يذلها أو يحطم إرادتها  ، في الغد سيعرف ملايين البشر ويتذكرون ما مر في معتقلات الموت ، تلاميذ مدارس و  طلاب جامعات و أناس عاديون سيقرءون ويشاهدون و يسمعون و وتنطلق ذاكراتهم لتخيل أحداث لم يشاهدوها  ولم يعيشوها لكنهم سمعوا عنها وصدمهم هولها وبشاعتها  ...

هل ترى أيها الرايخ العظيم هاهو الشعب الذي أردت إلغائه هاهو العالم سيقف غداً في 27 يناير إجلالاً و احتراماً لمعاناته  في اليوم العالمي لتخليد ذكرى ضحايا الهولوكست ...

لم تستطع أن تقف ..  لم تستطع أن تواجه أيها الرايخ   لقد خفت وأنت جبان كبير خفت من كل شيء ولجأت إلى قبو متواضع ذليل وأطلقت النار على نفسك في أوضع ميتة يعرفها المحارب ، المحارب والجندي لا ينتحر يا هتلر المقاتل والفارس لا ينتحر بسلاحه مهما حصل  ، لكنك لست جندي ولست محارب ولست فارس  بل أنت مجرد مجرم جبان قتلت ملايين الأبرياء دون حق بل لإشباع رغبة مريضة في نفسك ،  قتلت المرضى والمعاقين وكبار السن دون رحمة  ، لكنك لقيت المصير الذي تستحقه وحيث أنت الآن انتظر اليوم الحقيقي الذي ستدفع فيه ثمناً غالياً لكل روح بريئة أزهقتها ...

انتظر يا هتلر .. انتظر  ....*


----------



## Maya (26 يناير 2006)

*كي لا ننسى*






*كي لا ننسى : *

*صور من الهولوكست تبرز وتسجل ما حصل على أيادي الوحوش النازية بحق الشعب اليهودي :*

تحذير : بعض الصور مؤذية جداً للمشاعر الإنسانية فهناك صور لقتلى وجثث مشوهة وجثث لأطفال لكني أحببت ان أضعها للأمانة التاريخية وبمناسبة اليوم العالمي لتخليد ضحايا الهولوكست المصادف غداً ..

http://www.parascope.com/gallery/galleryitems/holocaust/index.htm

http://www.holocaust-history.org/hungarian-photos/


----------



## Maya (26 يناير 2006)

http://www.yadvashem.org​


----------



## Maya (27 يناير 2006)

*اليوم العالمي*

[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* {{ سوف نذكر دائماً ، ونذكّر الآخرين كي لا ينسوا }} .

اليوم كثيرون يسمعون  بمعاناتكم لأول مرة ، الكثيرون سيتألمون وقد يبكي البعض ويتأثر عند عرض مشاهد التعذيب والوحشية ، كثيرون سيعلمون أي كارثة حلت بكم وأي مآساة خطتها أياد الوحش النازي المجرم  ، كارثة ما تزال آثارها سكين حاداً يغرز في ضمير الانسانية ...

مرت سنين طويلة ونسي البعض ما مر معكم لا بل خرجت أصوات تنكر الكارثة ، لكن الثابت و في يوم تخليد ذكراكم أن الهولوكست ستبقى شاهداً على مدى الحقد والشر الذي قد تصل إليه النفس البشرية ،  ومهما مر من السنين ستبقى فصول هذه المآساة في ذاكرة البشرية حتى نهاية العالم ....

أصلي لراحة نفوسكم جميعاً ولترقدوا بسلام ....*


----------



## Coptic Man (27 يناير 2006)

*تكملة قوية للموضوع شكرا يا مايا وياريت كل ما يكون عندك حاجة تضيفيها لاني الموضوع ده بيحوذ فضولي 

واعاني من عدم فهمه كله انتي عارفة الاعلام العربي

شكرا لكي مرة اخري*


----------



## Maya (28 يناير 2006)

*أخي mena_hot 

تحية مسيحية صادقة ...

أشكرك على مرورك من جديد في هذا الموضوع ،  و أشكرك  على مشاركاتك ومساهماتك في مختلف المواضيع التي أقدمها  ، ولكن أخي أريد أن أقول لك شيء نحن اليوم في زمن حرية المعلومة وحرية المعرفة بكل شيء فلا يمكن أن نقول أن الإعلام العربي يحجب ويمنع أو النظام السياسي يحظر ، فالإنترنت موجود ، وأي موضوع أصبحنا قادرين على البحث فيه وجمع معلومات عنه ، إضافة إلى وجود المنتديات التي تسمح ببقاء  لأناس من حضارات وأفكار وشعوب مختلفة فيحدث تبادل ثقافي رائع  ...

أنا سعيدة لأنك تهتم لأحداث هذه الكارثة الانسانية الكبيرة ، وأظن أنني قدمت الكثير من الشرح والصور التي تتحدث لوحدها عما حصل ، وإن كان لك أي سؤال أو إيضاح فأنت تعرف أنني لن أتردد لحظة في إجابتك ومساعدتك لتصل إليك المعلومة الصحيحة والإجابة لأي تساؤل يشغلك حول هذا الموضوع  بعيداً عن التشويه والشعارات وتفاهات الإعلام العربي ...*


----------



## Coptic Man (28 يناير 2006)

*اختي العزيزة مايا 

جزيل الشكر ليكي الرب يبارك حياتك ولكن علشان اشوف المعلومات الصادقة عن هذا الموضوع ان اجيد اللغة العبرية لاني لاتوجد مواضيع عربية سليمة في هذا الموضوع او انجيليزية قوية*


----------



## Maya (30 يناير 2006)

*أخي mena_hot 

ليس من الضروري أن تجيد العبرية لتتعرف أكثر على الهولوكست أو أي شأن يهودي أو إسرائيلي آخر فهناك الكثير والكثير من المواقع بالإنجليزية تعرض حقائق كثيرة و موثوقة ، أما المواقع العربية فأنصحك ألا تبحث وتضيع وقتك في البحث في هذه المواضيع لأنها تكون في العادة مليئة بالأكاذيب والشعارات القومية لأناس متشدقين لا يعرفون الغرب من الشرق يأتون ليتحدثوا وينظروا عن الهولوكست لذلك لا يجب إضاعة أي ثانية مع هؤلاء ، وكما  قلت بإمكانك البحث إن كان هناك زاوية  أو فكرة تريد الإطلاع عليه فمواقع كثيرة موجودة بالإنجليزية إذا كنت تجيدها بشكل جيد ....

 والإعلام العربي لم يعد قادراً  ليتحكم بأفكار المسيحيين الناطقين بالعربية  ويعطيهم ما يريد هو أو ما يوجهه إليه نظامه السياسي الحاكم ،  والغربال الذي كان يحجب به شمس الحقيقة  يتلاشى كل يوم لتظهر هذه  الحقيقة للباحثين عن المعلومة الصادقة والدراسة والمعاجلة الدقيقة ..

سلام ونعمة ...*


----------



## My Rock (30 يناير 2006)

انا من خلال دراستي للتاريخ الاوربي (بشكل سطحي) مرينا ب المانيا و القتل الجماعي لليهود, و كانت احدى الاسباب يا مينا, ان هتلر يجلب انتباه الشعب الى هذه القضية بدل التفكير في الحرب و التذمر منها...

موضوع هايل يا مايا, شكرا ليكي


----------



## Maya (30 يناير 2006)

*أخي My Rock 

أشكرك مرورك وأنا سعيدة لان الموضوع قد أعجبك ، وأعتقد أنني قدمت معلومات وافية ومفصلة عما حصل خلال المحرقة النازية ، ولم يعد لديك مبرر لديك أن يكون لديك  معلومات سطحية عن هذا الموضوع 
 وبشأن ما قلته عن سبب المحرقة فإن الموضوع أبعد بكثير من قضية لفت نظر الشعب الألماني وصرفها عن الاهتمام بضحايا وبشاعة الحرب ،  وإن كان هذا السبب أحد الأهداف لكنه ليس السبب الوحيد  وقد أوضحت مبررات المحرقة  في أول مشاركة من الموضوع ...*


----------



## My Rock (30 يناير 2006)

انا متفق معك مية بالمية عنالك عوامل عديدة ساهمت في مثل هذا العمل البشع...


----------



## Maya (1 فبراير 2006)

*متحف عربي لذكرى  الهولوكست*

*يقرّ خالد محاميد وهو من البدو، بأن متحفه الذي يقع في الناصرة شمال إسرائيل، صغير الحجم، لكنه يعتبره فريدا ومميّزاً . 

يقول الإسرائيليون أن ستة ملايين يهودي قضوا على يد النازيين خلال الهولوكست 
وبحسب محاميد فإن متحفه هو المركز العربي الأول والوحيد الذي يهدف إلى دراسة المحرقة اليهودية أو "الهولوكست". 

ويحتوي المتحف على مجموعة من 60 صورة فقط تصوّر التطهير الجماعي مع تعليقات باللغة العربية تشرح كل مشهد. 

وقد اشترى محاميد الصور من المتحف الوطني الإسرائيلي للهولوكست (ياد فاشيم ) . 

ويؤمن محاميد بأنه فقط عبر فهم الحقيقة بشأن نشوء دولة إسرائيل سيتمكن العرب من فهم اليهود، وهو ما قد يساهم في حل الصراع بينهما. 

ويعتقد الكثير من العرب أن إسرائيل تستغل تعاطف المجتمع الدولي مع معاناة اليهود أثناء الهولوكست خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية لاستجداء الدعم من الغرب، بحسب محاميد. 

ويضيف: " يعتبر الزعماء العرب أنهم بإقرارهم بحدوث الهولوكست قد يعطون شرعية لتصرفات الإسرائيليين بحق الفلسطينيين. إلا أنه حين يدرك الفلسطينيون حقيقة الهولوكست، فإنهم قد يتفهمون الشعب اليهودي بشكل أفضل وقد يبدءون بتطوير تاريخ مشترك". 

ويقول محاميد الذي يبلغ 43 عاماً ، إن حوالي 2000 زائر قصدوا المتحف منذ افتتاحه في مارس/ آذار 2005. 

غير أن رغبة محاميد في نشر قضية الهولوكست تثير جدلاً كبيراً  بين الفلسطينيين والعرب في إسرائيل  وحتى داخل أسرته الخاصة. 

ففي حفل زواج حضره مؤخرا لم يُكلّمه أحد وشتمه جيرانه أمام الجميع، حسب ما قال، كذلك وبّخه العديد من زائري المتحف بسبب تقرّبه من اليهود والإسرائيليين. 

ويقول د. حاييم غرتنر، مدير مركز التدريب في المدرسة الدولية لدراسات الهولوكست في ياد فاشيم إن تقبل الفلسطينيين وانفتاحهم على مسألة ( الهولوكست )  مرتبط بالوضع الأمني وبتطور حالة العنف على الأرض". 

وبالرغم من صعوبة نشر ما يعتبره محاميد ( رسالة ) فهو يؤمن بأنه يُحدث تقدما في المجتمع. 

كما أنه يأمل في التخاطب مع المسلحين من حماس ومن الجهاد الإسلامي لإعطائهم معلومات أكبر عن "الهولوكست". 

ويحظى محاميد في مشروعه هذا بدعم من العديد من الإسرائيليين بمن فيهم متحف(  ياد فاشيم )  نفسه. *

----------
نقلاً عن موقع BBC


----------



## Maya (22 أبريل 2006)

*ليلة البلور*





*مختارات من كتاب  ( أنت يهودية )     
إينغي دويتشكرون .​**
  ----------------------------------​*
*وفي صباح يوم الغد, العاشر من نوفمبر, تعاقبت الأنباء بسرعة. وأصبحت شوارع برلين جحيماً. وفي ليلة الأمس حطَّم رجال الـ" إس. أي. " واجهات المحال التجارية التي رُسمت عليها علامات تدل على أنها تعود ليهود, مستخدمين الفؤوس, البلطات والهراوات وأحدثوا دماراً لا يوصف. 
وأصبحت دمى عرض الأزياء مبعثرة على امتداد شارع كورفيرستندام بين شظايا الزجاج. وتطايرت قطع القماش الممزقة مع الريح من الواجهات المحطّمة والفارغة. وانضم الناهبون إلى مظاهر الدمار والعنف. وفي داخل المحال التجارية تبعثرت الأدراج  التي اقتلعت من أماكنها, قطع الطوب التي ألقي بها إلى جميع الجهات, الأثاث المحطمة, قطع الخزف المكسّرة, القبعات التي داستها الأقدام. وتصاعدت أعمدة الدخان وغطت السماء في شارع فازانينشتراسيه, وهو الشارع الذي كان الكنيس اليهودي  موجوداً فيه. 

وأشارت التقارير إلى أن " غضب الشعب التلقائي" أخذ مظهراً أكثر خطورة في المدن الألمانية الأخرى, حيث امتد ليشمل دور السكن التابعة لليهود أيضاً. ولم تكن موجة العنف سوى استهلالاً لما أطلق عليه اسم " الثأر على عملية القتل السافلة" التي استهدفت الدبلوماسي ارنست فون رات من قبل الشاب اليهودي هرشل غرينشبان في السفارة الألمانية في باريس. 

وكان اليهود أيضاً يأملون في ألا يموت فون رات, خشية منهم, وكانوا على حق من ذلك, بأن النازيين سينتهزون حادث الاعتداء هذا لخدمة أهدافهم. وتوفي فون رات في التاسع من نوفمبر خلال ساعات بعد الظهر. وبعد مرور بضع ساعات اتصل بنا صديق وأبلغنا منفعلاً بأن أحد أعمامي, وهو رجل أعمال غني, اعتقل في داره من قبل الجيستابو وربما أرسل إلى أحد معسكرات الاعتقال. ولم يكن هذا الرجل على علم بأي تفاصيل, إذ إن أفراد الجيستابو رفضوا كشف النقاب عن سبب الاعتقال. وبعد مرور دقائق معدودة وصلنا إبلاغ مماثل : لقد تم اعتقال صديق حميم لوالديّ, وهو طبيب أخصائي في أمراض النساء من سكان أحد أحياء برلين الشمالية. ورن جرس التلفون مرة بعد مرة طوال نفس اليوم, حيث أبلغنا شخص بأنباء مروعة بعبارات مقتضبة وبصوت منفعل. وبدأ والدَيّ يتصلون هاتفياً بالأصدقاء الذين لم يسمعوا أي أنباء عنهم حتى ذلك الحين. وفي بعض الأماكن التي اتصلوا بها لم يلاقوا أي  رد, ولكنه في بعض المرات رفعت امرأة السماعة وقالت بصوت حزين إن زوجها اعتقل لتوه من قبل الجيستابو. وكان معظم المعتقلين من المثقفين أو من أصحاب الأموال. وفي نفس اليوم تم اعتقال ما بين عشرين وثلاثين ألف يهودي. وكان والدي يتحدثان بين الفينة والأخرى عن إمكانية الهجرة. وسمعتهما يقولان إنه يجب مراسلة الأقارب, ولكن هذا الأمر تأجل حتى عودتنا إلى دارنا. وكانت لأبي ابنة عم في انكلترا, التي هاجر إليها والدها وولدت هناك. وكانت العلاقة فيما بيننا وبينها وأفراد عائلتها تقتصر حتى ذلك الحين على تبادل التمنيات مرة كل سنة, بمناسبة حلول رأس السنة الجديدة. ولكن الأوضاع تغيرت الآن. وقمنا بموافاتهم, بين الفينة والأخرى بأنباء عن مجريات الأمور في ألمانيا, وذلك بواسطة أصدقاء كانوا يتوجهون إلى الخارج وأخذوا الرسائل  معهم, من أجل إرسالها هناك بالبريد. وللمرة الأولى أصبحنا معجبين بفكرة سفر أبي إلى إنكلترا. وبعد مرور أسبوعين , عندما كنا معاً مرة أخرى وكان يبدو لنا أن الجيستابو أوقف ولو مؤقتاً حملاته ضد اليهود, علمنا أن إنكلترا أصبحت مستعدة لاستيعاب أناس كانوا قد أُرسلوا إلى معسكرات الاعتقال خلال نفس الفترة من شهر نوفمبر. وعندما سمع ذلك, قال أبي بشيئ من المرارة : " يجب إذاً الوصول أولاً إلى معسكر الاعتقال ليكون من الممكن النجاة فيما بعد!". 

وفعلاً تم الإفراج عن عدد من الناس من معسكر الاعتقال, وذلك بعد أن كان بإمكانهم, حسب ما قالوه, الإثبات أنهم كانوا قد قدموا طلبات بالهجرة قبل اعتقالهم. وكان منظرهم مروعاً حقاً! لقد كانوا حليقي الرأس وفقد العديد منهم الكثير من وزن جسمهم. وكانت أجسامهم معوجة تماماً نتيجة الضرب المبرح الذي تعرّضوا له. وكان معظمهم يبدون مختلين عقلياً, ولم يتحدث أي منهم بالكاد عن تجاربه, وذلك ليس فقط لأنه أرغم على التوقيع, قبيل الإفراج عنه, على وثيقة جاء فيها أنه لاقى معاملة حسنة. ولكن أنباء انتشرت سراً عن حالات عديدة من الموت, وليس فقط في صفوف المعتقلين المسنين والمرضى. 

وفي أعقاب الاعتداءات الجسدية ضد اليهود جاءت الآن القوانين والعقوبات. وأرغم أفراد الجالية اليهودية في ألمانيا على دفع فدية مقدارها مليار رايخسمارك تعويضاً عن مقتل الدبلوماسي فون رات. واتخذت حكومة الرايخ قراراً في الحادي عشر من نوفمبر عام 1938 مفاده أنه يجب على اليهود تسديد هذا المبلغ على أربعة أقساط. وألزم اليهود كذلك بتحمّل نفقات تصليح الأضرار التي لحقت بالمحال التجارية وبدور السكن التابعة لهم خلال أحداث ليلة البلور, وتم الإيعاز بإجراء التصليحات حالاً. وتمت تبرئة ذمة شركات التأمين من التزاماتها بتعويض المؤمَنين اليهود عن الأضرار التي لحقت بهم. وجاء في أحد الإعلانات أن الأضرار هي بمثابة نتيجة مباشرة ل" تذمر الشعب الألماني تجاه دعاية الحركة اليهودية العالمية ضد ألمانيا النازية, في الثامن و التاسع والعاشر من نوفمبر". 

وحُظر على اليهود فيما بعد زيارة المتاحف, الحدائق وقاعات الحفلات الموسيقية. وفي تاريخ 23 نوفمبر أعلنت صحيفة " فولكيشيربيوباختير", لسان حال الحزب النازي, في مقال افتتاحي لها أن الشعب الألماني " ينهض لإنجاز الحل النهائي للمشكلة اليهودية" الذي لا مناص منه وبصورة لا هوادة فيها". وأصبح يهود ألمانيا يدركون رويداً رويداً حقيقة الواقع. وكان الأمر متأخراً بالنسبة للعديد منهم, إذ أن فرص الهجرة تضاءلت باستمرار. وازداد عدد الدول التي أغلقت أبوابها أمامهم, أو وضعت شروطاً كان من المستحيل الوفاء بها - بما في ذلك تسديد مبالغ طائلة من المال أو الإثبات بوجود أقارب من الدرجة الأولى يكونون من رعايا هذه الدول ويستعدون للتكفل بهم. وقليلاً كان عدد اليهود الألمان الذين بقيت بحوزتهم إمكانيات مالية حرة أو أقارب في الخارج كان بإمكانهم التكفل بهم. 

إن صوت تحطيم الزجاج في التاسع من نوفمبر لم يدفع بدول العالم إلى تغيير سياستها في مجال الهجرة. إن أحداث التاسع من نوفمبر كانت بمثابة إشارة إنذار بالخطر بالنسبة لليهود في ألمانيا, وحتى أولئك منهم الذين كانوا من أشد مؤيدي ألمانيا تحمساً. وكان بينهم من اعتقد بأن ساعة الشدّة قد أصبحت وشيكة, ولكن الأمور كانت متأخرة فعلاً بالنسبة لغالبيتهم. *


----------



## Maya (25 أبريل 2006)

*يوم " ذكرى الكارثة والبطولة "*






*-----------------------------*​
*تشهد إسرائيل  في مثل هذا اليوم من  كل عام إحياء  ذكرى الملايين الستة من أبناء الشعب اليهودي الذين كانوا ضحايا الكارثة  التي حلت بأبناء هذا الشعب على أيدي الوحش النازي إبان الحرب العالمية الثانية في أوروبا. 

وقد بدأت  فعاليات يوم " ذكرى ضحايا الكارثة والبطولة "  في الساعة الثامنة مساء أمس بالمراسم الرسمية المركزية  التي تقام في باحة " غيتو وارسو "  في مؤسسة "ياد فاشيم" في أورشليم  لتخليد ذكرى الضحايا بمشاركة رئيس الدولة ورئيس الوزراء والحاخامين الأكبرين لإسرائيل ولفيف من المدعوين والناجين  من براثين الوحش النازي.  وفي إطار المراسم يقوم ستة من الناجين بإيقاد ستة من الشعلات تخليدًا لذكرى الملايين الستة الذين كانوا ضحية الكارثة . 

وفي يوم الذكرى (25 أبريل )  تعم مظاهر الحزن البلاد وتقام مراسم تأبينية ، و تُطلق صفارات الإنذار  في كافة أنحاء البلاد اعتباراً من الساعة  العاشرة صباحًا ويقف الشعب في إسرائيل دقيقتي صمت  إحياء لذكرى الضحايا مع ترديد القسم : " سوف نذكر دائماً ، ونذّكر الجميع كي لا ينسوا " . *


----------



## Maya (25 أبريل 2006)

*صور من يوم " ذكرى الكارثة والبطولة "*




*
 رئيس الدولة في " yad vashem "  عشية إحياء " ذكرى الكارثة والبطولة "*

*-------------------------  ​*
*في تمام الساعة العاشرة صباحاً بتوقيت إسرائيل ( gmt 7) تم إطلاق صفارات الإنذار في جميع أنحاء البلاد ووقف المواطنون  دقيقتي صمت إجلالاً وإحتراماً لأرواح الشهداء ضحايا الكارثة ، وقد قام السائقون والمواطنون أيضاً بإيقاف سياراتهم لحظة إطلاق صفارات الإنذار والنزول للمشاركة بالوقوف لحظات الصمت ....*


----------



## Maya (25 أبريل 2006)

*كلمة رئيس الوزراء*

*
الترجمة العربية لكلمة رئيس الوزراء إيهود أولمرت والتي ألقاها في افتتاح مراسم إحياء ذكرى شهداء الكارثة والبطولة : 




---------------------
السيد رئيس الدولة والسيدة زوجته ....
السادة الناجين من الكارثة وعائلاتهم 
السادة الحضور ...

إن اليهودي الذي تدوس قدمه أرض أوروبا يشعر بسحابة غير مرئية في قرارة أعماقه وروحه. إذ تحت قدميه مدفونة آثار وجود يهودي غني الحضارة والتراث, تم محوه  دفعة واحدة. وتمتد فوقه سماء متلبدة بدخان لن يتلاشى. ثمة لائحة اتهام وتحذير معلقة هناك في الأجواء,  مكتوبة فيها كلمة واحدة فقط : " تذكّر !".

ماذا كان للنازيين الأشرار ضد اليهود؟ لماذا كانوا عاقدي العزم في قرارهم  وسعيهم لإبادة شعبنا؟ لماذا خصصوا لأجل ذلك الموارد, القوى البشرية وجهاز تنظيمي متشعب, على حساب مجهودهم الحربي؟ لماذا ارتأوا مواصلة مسعاهم هذا إلى النهاية, حتى عندما لم يكن هناك أي شك بشأن هزيمتهم؟ هل كان بإمكان الشعب المطارَد , المعذَب, والمسحوق بجزمات العدو , أن يوقف هرولة  آلة الحرب الألمانية؟ كم فرقة مسلحة كانت لدى الجاليات اليهودية في أوروبا و كم دبابة ؟  كم طائرة مقاتلة وكم بندقية؟ لقد صدق الشاعر أوري تسفي غرينبرغ بقوله انه كان لدى الشعب اليهودي في أوروبا :  " ملايين الرجال لكن لم يكن لديه حتى سيف واحد" .

لم يحصل ذلك إلا لأننا كنا فعلاً  نحن اليهود, نشكل تهديداً مخيفاً في نظر النظام الهتلري. ليس تهديداً عسكرياً طبعاً, وإنما تهديداً أخلاقياً . إزاء لهفة القتل النازية  والقمع العنصرية والشيطانية, إزاء الدوس على كل مثال إنساني وحضاري, إزاء الكفر بنورانية الله المتمثلة بالإنسان وبتفوق الخير على الشر - إزاء كل هذه  النزعات وقف الشعب اليهودي مجرداً من السلاح, يحمل فقط لوحي العهد وكتاب التوراة :  "لا تقتل!" .
 قال الرب : "أحب قريبك كنفسك"..... "اطلب السلام واسعَ إليه", لقد أفقد ذلك  النازيين صوابهم.

لقد حوّل النازيون الإنسان اليهودي البريء إلى شيطان, إلى مسخ, إلى لا إنسان . لقد وصفوه كحشرة, كطفيلي, كجرذ أوكار, كناشر للأمراض.

هذا اليهودي الطاهر القلب, المتسلح على أقصى حد بكتاب صلوات, دثارة صلاة وتفلين, لقد أثار سخط النازيين إلى حد لا يطاق. لقد ذكرهم بحقيقة وجوده بما أراد النازيون نسيانه وجعل الآخرون ينسونه, ليقتلعوا ويستأصلوا وبشكل تام من الحضارة الإنسانية: المثل الإنسانية كالعدالة, المساواة, الإحسان والإيمان. "شمعة الله روح الإنسان", التي أراد النازيون إخمادها والى الأبد.

كيهودي أحمل في قلبي  دائما دمعة الألم على كارثة أخواني وأخواتي. لكني فخور بكوننا العدو اللدود للشرير النازي و أنا فخور بتراث آبائنا وأجدادنا وهو الضد التام لنظرية العرق والقتل الهتلرية،  كما  أني فخور بإقامة دولة إسرائيل, وهي الجواب الأخلاقي والتاريخي الخالد لمؤامرة كل عدو لنا.

اللا سامية, الطغيان, النزعة إلى القتل والإرهاب هي أمور لم تمض دون رجعة. إنها مسلطة اليوم  أيضاً فوق رأس العالم الحر. العبرة من الحرب العالمية الثانية هي أن التصالح والتنازل والضعف ما هي إلا وصفة لكارثة. إن اتخاذ موقف أخلاقي حازم يتسم بالإصرار, الاستعداد للحرب والحفاظ على الحرية هي وحدها الكفيلة بضمان مستقبل البشرية.  

كتب الشاعر يهودا عميخاي , رجل أورشليم قائلاً:
"غابة الذكرى التي أحببنا فيها احترقت بنار كبيرة 
لكننا بقينا أحياء ومحبين لذكرى الغابة المحروقة 
ولذكرى المحروقين الذين ذكرتهم الغابة".

دولة إسرائيل تحمل ذكرى الحريق وهي نصب للمحروقين. إنها تعرف ماذا فعلت كراهية إسرائيل في الماضي, وهي تنظر وبعينين مفتوحتين إلى الصرخات الشيطانية التي تحدث حولها, وقد تعلمت العبرة. دولة إسرائيل قادرة على حماية نفسها, لكنها تناشد العالم الحر أن يقف معها في نضالها للحفاظ على النور والحرية , ومن أجل حماية مُثل العدالة وإنسانية الإنسان.

إنها تناشد كل حر وصاحب ضمير - أن يتذكر....
 وكل أمة محبة للسلام - ألا تنسى أبدا!*


----------



## Maya (25 أبريل 2006)

*مسيرة الأحياء*




*---------------------------------​*
*جرت في  بولندا بعد ظهر اليوم الثلاثاء 25 أبريل "مسيرة الأحياء" أو
 (the March of the Living)  بمشاركة حوالي 8,000 من أبناء الشبيبة من إسرائيل ودول العالم.  وجرت المسيرة من معسكر الإبادة النازي بيركناو (Birkenau ) إلى معسكر الإبادة اوشفيتس (Auschwitz)  وذلك بمناسبة حلول يوم ذكرى ضحايا الكارثة والبطولة (المحرقة النازية). وتهدف المسيرة إلى توعية أبناء الجيل الناشئ بفظائع الكارثة التي حلت بالشعب اليهودي إبان الحرب العالمية الثانية وتخليد ذكرى ضحايا المحرقة النازية.

ويشار إلى أن العبارة "مسيرة الأحياء" هي عكس عبارة "مسيرة الموت" وهي العبارة التي كانت تستخدم لوصف عملية إجلاء اليهود من معسكرات الإبادة النازية في شرقي أوروبا على أيدي أفراد الجيش النازي لغرض إبادتهم.

ويشارك في المراسم مواطنون من إسرائيل ودول العالم وطلاب المدارس الثانوية وأعضاء حركات الشبيبة وممثلين عن جيش الدفاع الإسرائيلي.

وقد قاد المشاركين في المسيرة هذا العام عضو الكنيست والقيادي البارز في حزب كاديما  شمعون بيرس بصفته الحالية رئيس الكنيست المؤقت ، والوزير أفراهام هيرشزون والحاخام الأكبر لإسرائيل سابقاً يتسرائيل مائير لاو .*

*------------------------------------​*
*صور من (the March of the Living) لهذا العام :​*


----------



## Maya (25 أبريل 2006)

*المشاركة الأخيرة*




*...............................​*



*جدار معسكر الموت أوشفيتس هذا اليوم  ​*
*.................................​*



*ستبقى الهولوكست جرحاً دامياً في ضمير الإنسانية إلى الأبد ​*
*بعد يوم حافل بالنشاطات هاهي الشمس تغرب معلنة نهاية يوم ذكرى " الكارثة والبطولة " لكن الألم لم ينتهي ولن ينتهي وستبقى ذكرى أولئك الضحايا  الأبرياء حاضرة في ذاكرة وقلوب الملايين الذين عايشوا التجربة أو سمعوا عنها ، وستبقى الصور المؤلمة خالدة في ذاكرة الكثيرين وربما يتوفى من عايشوا الهولوكست إلا أن الواجب أن تبقى ذكرى الكارثة خالدة أمام الأجيال القادمة وشاهدة على ما يمكن أن تصل إليه النفس البشرية من شر وحقد ووحشية وشاهدة على معاناة شعب صير تشرد وتعذب وقتل منه 6 ملايين من بينهم أكثر من مليون ونصف طفل فقط لأجل انتمائهم الديني والقومي والعرقي وهل هناك ما هو أبشع من تلك الجريمة والمأساة  ؟  ...... 

قد يكون يوم " ذكرى الكارثة والبطولة " قد انتهى اليوم لكن ذكراكم أيها الأبرياء ستبقى حاضرة وستبقى الرؤوس تنحني لآلامكم  وعذاباتكم لأجل ذنب لم تقترفوه ، لن ننساكم يا أحبة وصلواتنا لراحة أرواحكم في كل حين وأخيراًًُ لا يسعني إلا أن أردد القسم : " سوف نذكر دائماً ونذكر الجميع كي لا ينسوا " . *


----------



## Maya (29 مايو 2006)

*زيارة قداسة البابا لمعسكر  أوشفيتس*




*مع انتهاء زيارته الرسولية إلى بولندا والتي كانت تحت شعار " اثبتوا في الإيمان " قام قداسة البابا بنيدكت السادس عشر بزيارة تاريخية لمعسكرات الموت أوشفيتس - بيركناو وهي المعسكرات التي شهدت لوحدها إبادة أكثر من مليون إنسان بريء غالبيتهم العظمى من أبناء الشعب اليهودي ، ومن المعلوم أن قداسة البابا بيندكت السادس عشر أو جوزيف راتسينجر هو ألماني الأصل من ولاية بافاريا وقد كان في ضمن صفوف شبيبة هتلر عندما كان في الرابعة عشر من عمره إلا أنه ككثير من الألمان كانوا مجبرين وملزمين على القتال ضمن الجيش النازي ولكنه اليوم في 28 أيار / مايو 2006 جاء ليصلي لراحة نفس ضحايا المحرقة وليذكر الناس ببشاعة الحروب والمآسي التي تجرها ...

في صباح يوم الأحد 28 مايو زار قداسة  البابا بيندكت السادس عشر معسكر أوشفيتز . ورفض  البابا استخدام السيارة أثناء دخوله المعسكر بل فضل السير على الأقدم كما كانت حال ضحايا الكارثة وتقدم الحضور والمرافقين له ودخل لوحده بداية من  تحت بوابة المعتقل التي كتب عليها العبارة الألمانية والشعار النازي البغيض : 
  "Arbeit Macht Frei"  ومعناه (العمل يحرر) .

 وفيما قرعت اجراس الكنيسة في بلدة أوسفيتشيم الجنوبية (الاسم البولندي لاوشفيتز)، سار البابا بصمت على مسافة 200 متر إلى الجدار المعروف بـ " جدار الموت "  الذي كان  النازيون يعدمون عنده آلاف السجناء كل يوم . ووقف المسؤولون وحراس الأمن والأساقفة والكرادلة على بعد نحو 10 أمتار من الجدار فيما اقترب منه البابا وانحنى بكل تواضع وخشوع ثم أدى صلاة صامتة عنده .  كما أشعل شمعة لضحايا معسكر الاعتقال . قبل أن يستقبل مجموعة من الناجين من المحرقة .

كما زار البابا النصب التذكارية داخل المعتقل ووضع أكاليل الزهور وأدى صلاة لأجل راحة نفس كل من ذاق العذاب والألم وفقد حياته على يد الوحش النازي ، وتوجه قداسة البابا بعد ذلك إلى غرف السجون المظلمة وغرف الإبادة  وسمع شرحاً مفصلاً عما كان يجري فيها من فظائع و بدا الحزن العميق على وجهه  وعاد ليرفع يديه ويصلي ....

 وأدى البابا كذلك في ختام زيارته  صلاة من أجل السلام باللغة الألمانية في المعسكر ورغم توقع البعض ألا يصلي البابا بالألمانية احتراما لذكرى الضحايا ، لكن أصر على استخدام اللغة الألمانية ليقول للجميع أن ألمانيا النازية بشرورها وإجرامها  قد انتهت وهو اليوم يصلي للسلام والثبات في الإيمان في وجه شرور العالم وآلامه .....*

*مجموعة من الصور لزيارة الحبر الأعظم قداسة البابا بيندكت السادس عشر لمعسكر الموت أوشفيتس  : *


----------



## Maya (29 مايو 2006)

*بقية الصور*


----------



## Maya (29 مايو 2006)

*رغم أمطار بولندا الغزيرة ورغم السحب الكثيفة التي كانت تغطى السماء ، إلا أن الشمس قد أشرقت وظهر قوس قزح رائع أثناء صلاة قداسة البابا بيندكت السادس عشر هذا القلب الطاهر والبركة والنعمة والمحبة المسيحية الصادقة ......*

*هكذا بدا معسكر أوشفيتس أثناء صلاة الحبر الأعظم : ​*



*-----------------------------​*
*ها هو التاريخ يعيد نفسه .....

فهذه الصورة تجمع صورتين إحداهما لقداسة البابا بيندكت السادس عشر وهو يوقد شمعة أمام " جدار الموت "  في أوشفيتس بتاريخ 28 مايو 2006 ....
 والصورة الثانية هي لقداسة البابا الراحل يوحنا بولس الثاني بتاريخ 7 حزيران 1979 بنفس المكان وأمام نفس الجدار  ونفس الغاية النبيلة والمحبة المسيحية الصادقة ....*


----------



## Coptic Man (29 مايو 2006)

*تحية مسيحية صادقة ليكي يا اخت مايا 

علي المناولة الجميلة جدااا للموضوع 

واعجبت بموقف قداسة البابا بيندكت الرب يباركه 

وبجد الف شكرا ليكي علي المدخلات الثرية دي 

واسمحي لي انا اقوم بنقلها في منتدي اخر

سلام المسيح *


----------



## Maya (16 أغسطس 2006)

*المؤرخ أرنو لوتسيجر*





*المؤرخ اليهودي " أرنو لوستيجر " البالغ من العمر اليوم  80 عاماً، وقد ولد في مدينة بيندزين شرقي بولندا، وشهد دخول الجيش النازي إلى المدينة ومسارعة سكان المدينة اليهود في الهرب خوفاً من المذابح التي سمعوا عنها، لكن لوستيجر بدلاً من الهروب اتخذ قراراً شجاعاً وفضل الثبات والانضمام للمقاومة الوطنية ضد المحتل النازي وواصل القتال حتى وقع في الأسر . وفي فترة اعتقال لوتسيجر تنقل من معسكر إبادة إلى آخر، حتى كتبت له النجاة أخيراً عندما نجح في الهروب أثناء إحدى مسيرات الموت الطويلة والتي كانت تؤدي بهم إلى أحد معتقلات الموت في أوشفيتس وغيرها وهي المسيرات  التي كان يجبر المعتقلون  على مشيها دون الالتفات حتى  إلى من يتساقط منهم صريعاً إما من الجوع و التعب أو المعاملة القاسية والقتل التعسفي وبدم بارد .

 وينتمي لوستيجر إلى عائلة اكتوت بنار المحرقة وكتبت لهم النجاة فأصبحوا شهوداً عليها، ويذكر أن ابن عم لوتسيجر هو الكاردينال جان ماري لوستيجر المقرب من بابا الفاتيكان الراحل يوحنا بولس الثاني و جان ماري لوتسيجر قضى  أيضاً طفولته في معسكرات النازية.  

وكان كتابات أرون لوتسيجر والكلمات التي يلقيها في كثيرة من مناسبات تخليد ذكرى ضحايا المحرقة  تركز في معظمها على تجربته الشخصية في المعتقلات النازية والوحشية التي كان يعيشها النازيون كما كان يركز  على المقاومة التي أبداها اليهود في معسكرات الإبادة وتفضيل البعض منهم القتال حتى آخر لحظة على الوقوع في الأسر والسوق لمعسكرات الموت ، كما أشار إلى ذكرى كثير من السكان  الألمان غير المعروفين والذين لم تسلط الأضواء على دورهم البطولي الرائع برفضهم لقرارات الرايخ بإنقاذهم لكثير من اليهود وتخبئتهم  في بيوتهم رغم خطورة ذلك عليهم كألمان  ، منوهاً بأنه هناك على الأقل 3000 منقذ مسجل في مركز أبحاث العداء للسامية. 

وأشار في كتاباته أيضاً إلى حادثة أثرت فيه وهي حالات  النساء المسيحيات المتزوجات من رجال يهود واللواتي تمكن كثير منهن  من إنقاذ رجالهن عبر احتجاجات عام 1943 في شارع روزين في برلين.*


----------



## Maya (12 ديسمبر 2006)

*رد إسرائيل  على مؤتمر إنكار الهولوكست*

*مع عقد النظام الإرهابي الإيراني مؤتمر لإنكار وقوع المحرقة النازية الهولوكست وجمع أشباه المثقفين وأشباه المؤرخين والمرتزقة من مختلف البلاد  والذين ينكرون أن الهولوكست قد وقعت بالأساس ، وهو أيضاً موقف الإرهابي المجنون نجاد  مدلل ولاة الفقيه في إيران والذي وصف الهولوكست بأنها أسطورة  ...

جاء الرد الإسرائيلي  على هذا المؤتمر بالأمس  حيث أدانت إسرائيل و بشدة  المؤتمر ووصفه رئيس الوزراء إيهود أولمرت بأنه : "مثير للاشمئزاز".

وصرح أولمرت للصحافيين قبل توجهه إلى برلين بأن : المؤتمر مثير للاشمئزاز ويظهر عمق الكراهية ،  ووجه دعوة للنأي بالنفس  عن إيران وجميع المشاركين في المؤتمر.

وعقد الكنيست  بعد ظهر الاثنين جلسة خاصة حول مؤتمر طهران ووجه  وزير السياحة إسحاق  هيرتزوغ دعوة لمحمود احمدي نجاد  لزيارة معسكرات الموت النازية في أوروبا الشرقية.

وقال وزير السياحة : أدعو احمدي نجاد إلى أن يزور معنا المحارق في معتقلي أوشفيتس وبيركناو في بولندا 

أما رئيسة الكنيست  داليا ايتسيك فوصفت احمدي نجاد بأنه متخلف.... و يريد مواصلة نهج هتلر ....

ودعت رؤساء البرلمانات في العالم إلى إصدار قانون ( يجعل إنكار المحرقة جريمة جنائية) 

كذلك أصدرت وزارة الخارجية بياناً  يدين بشدة المبادرة المخزية التي أطلقتها الحكومة الإيرانية واحمدي نجاد ....

نص البيان :

إن حكومة إسرائيل تشجب بشدة مبادرة الحكومة الإيرانية المخزية لعقد مؤتمر دولي لإنكار وقوع الكارثة النازية.

 فقد تم في إيران السخرية  من ذكرى الكارثة النازية من خلال "مسابقة الرسوم الكاريكاتيرية  للهولوكست" وعندما قارن الرئيس الإيراني محمود أحمدي نجاد  - والذي يدعو باستمرار إلى القضاء على دولة إسرائيل -  بين معسكر الإبادة النازي أوشفيتس وبين إسرائيل مشوّهًا بذلك ما حدث في الماضي وما يحدث في الحاضر. 

إن تصريحات الرئيس الإيراني وأفعاله تتناقض والحقائق بشكل واضح وتتناقض تمامًا والتاريخ، كما يراه بالإجماع المجتمع الدولي بأسره. فمِن خلال إنكار الكارثة النازية أو التشكيك في وقوع هذه الكارثة - وهي أخطر عملية إبادة جماعية حتى أيّامنا هذه -  يتحدّى أحمدي نجاد جوهر مبدأ حقوق الإنسان العالمية، والذي قام المجتمع الدولي بتحديده بعد الكارثة النازية أو بسببها.

يجب اعتبار تصريحات أحمدي نجاد الأخرى بشأن رغبته في القضاء على دولة إسرائيل، وهي دولة عضو في الأمم المتحدة، تصريحات تهدّد بوقوع عملية إبادة جماعية أخرى. إن مثل هذه المواقف التي تتناقض وميثاق الأمم المتحدة حول منع جريمة الإبادة الجماعية والمعاقبة على ارتكاب هذه الجريمة، والذي صادقت عليه الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة في 9 – 12 – 2006 تُعرض الحضارة الإنسانية للخطر وتستوجب رفضا عالميًا لها.

وقالت وزيرة الخارجية تسيبي ليفني : " إن ذكرى الكارثة النازية ضرورية  بالنسبة للمجتمع الدولي بأسره وليس بالنسبة لإسرائيل أو الشعب اليهودي فقط. فمن خلال إنكار الكارثة يسعى الرئيس الإيراني إلى إضفاء صبغة الشرعية على نواياه الصريحة بالقضاء على إسرائيل وإلى نشر الأفكار الإسلامية المتطرفة التي تتناقض وقِيَم العالم الحرّ. يجب أن تتضافر جهود دول العالم في توجيه كلمة وأفعال صريحة لكي تكتسب العبارة:  "لن تتكرر الكارثة أبدًا" معناها الحقيقي*


----------



## Maya (29 يناير 2007)

*أحيت دول العالم يوم السبت 27  يناير / كانون الثاني  فعاليات اليوم العالمي لإحياء ذكرى ضحايا المحرقة النازية الهولوكست ..

وكانت الأمم المتحدة في نوفمبر 2005 قد اعتمدت يوم 27 يناير من كل عام كذكرى سنوية و كمناسبة عالمية  لإحياء ذكرى الملايين الستة من أبناء الشعب اليهودي الذين   تعرضوا للإبادة الجماعية التي قادها الوحش النازي أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية بحقهم وبحق بعض الفئات العرقية والدينية الأخرى  ....

وعشية إحياء ذكرى ضحايا الهولوكست تبنت الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة  قراراً تقدمت به كل من الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وألمانيا  يدين بشدة و من دون تحفظ أي محاولة لإنكار المحرقة النازية. ويدعو القرار جميع الدول إلى الرفض من دون تحفظ أي إنكار للمحرقة كحدث تاريخي ، سواء كان هذا الإنكار شاملاً أو جزئياً ، وأي نشاط يسير في هذا الاتجاه مهما كان.

وشهدت مناطق مختلفة من العالم مراسم إحياء للمناسبة وخاصة في دول أوروبا ففي ألمانيا بدأت مراسم إحياء ذكرى ضحايا الهولوكست السبت في برلين حيث تم وضع إكليل من الزهور أمام النصب التذكاري الخاص بالضحايا.

 وأقيمت المراسم بجوار نصب بوتليتزبروكه التذكاري في حي موابيت ، ويحيي النصب ذكرى آلاف الضحايا الذين تم ترحيلهم من محطة بوتليتزبروكه للقطارات أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية.

وتحي ألمانيا ذكرى الهولوكست سنوياً  منذ 11 عاماً ، حيث كان الرئيس الألماني الأسبق رومان هيرتسوغ قد أعلن في عام 1996 يوم  27 يناير/ كانون الثاني   مناسبة سنوية للتذكير باليهود وغيرهم من الشعوب ضحايا النازي .

وبهذه المناسبة حذرت المستشارة الألمانية أنجيلا ميركل من خطر اليمين المتطرف ممثلاً في الحزب الوطني الديموقراطي/ النازيون الجدد (NPD) ودعت إلى محاربته، وقالت إن على جميع القوى الديموقراطية أن تقف في وجه هذا الخطر.

وشهدت كذلك أوروبا إقامة مراسم تذكارية وأنشطة مختلفة للتذكير بهول الهولوكست وكونها واحدة من أقسى الكوارث الإنسانية التي عرفتها البشرية منذ وجدها وحتى الآن ولتذكير الأجيال القادمة كي لا ينسوا  هذه المأساة ويسعوا كي لا تتكرر من جديد .




ويرتبط يوم 27 يناير بمناسبة كان لها أثر كبير في تاريخ الكارثة الهولوكست ففي 27 يناير عام 1945 دخلت قوات الجيش الأحمر السوفياتي  إلى معسكر الإبادة النازي أوشفيتس –  بيركناو في بولندا وقامت بتحرير آخر معسكر للإبادة النازية والذي كان من أكثر حلقات سلسلة الهولوكست دموية ففي معسكر الموت  أوشفيتس تمت إبادة أكثر من مليون إنسان غالبيتهم العظمى من اليهود وتعرضوا فيه لأبشع أنواع التعذيب والاضطهاد من إبادة بالغاز السام إلى حرق في أفران الغاز إلى تجارب بيولوجية وكيمائية وغير من الممارسات البشعة التي قام بها الوحش النازي بحق أناس أبرياء ذنبهم أنهم ينتمون إلى فئة  عرقية معينة أو دين معين ....

---------------------------------------​

وأقتبس هذا المقتطفات من موقع مؤسسة ياد فاشيم Yadvashem  مركز تخليد ذكرى الكارثة الهولوكست ...

" يوم 27 يناير/ كانون ثاني  1945، دخلت قوات سوفياتية معسكر الإبادة أوشفيتس – بركناو وهو آخر معسكر كان ما زال فاعلاً . وقد وجدت القوات فيه 7 آلاف شخص بقوا على قيد الحياة من بين أكثر من مليون لقوا حتفهم هناك ، وقبل بضعة أيام من ذلك التاريخ ، ساقت هيئة موظفي المعسكر النازية أكثر من 50 ألف سجين في مسيرة موت لكي لا يقعوا في أيدي الحلفاء . وقد قتل معظم هؤلاء أيضاً. وكان أكثر من 90 بالمائة من هؤلاء الضحايا الذين قتلوا والذين نجوا من اليهود. كان أوشفيتس – بيركناو أكبر معسكر إبادة أقامه النازيون. وقد أصبح رمزا للكارثة ولأكبر شر راديكالي متعمد في زماننا.

هزّت الكارثة أسس الحضارة العصرية ذاتها، وألقت بظلال من الشك على فهمنا للإنسانية نفسها، فقد تبين أن الأمم المتحدة كانت مقصرة في أحسن حالاتها، وقاتلة في أسوأ الحالات. ولأول مرة في التاريخ الحديث سعت أمة إلى قتل أمة بأكملها، دون أن تترك وراءها استثناء واحداً. لم يكن هناك مجال لأي تحول أو استيعاب أو شفقة على المسنين، ولا رحمة للأطفال. 

كان قتل جميع اليهود يعني قتل الحضارة الحديثة، لتحل محلها بالعالم رؤيا نازية عنصرية لا سامية استبدادية ووحشية. وفي الوقت الذي كان فيه ملايين بني البشر الذين كان يخطط لإبادتهم لمجرد كونهم من خلفية يهودية، كان هناك العديد من الناس غير المرغوب فيهم في نظر النازيين  تم اضطهادهم واسترقاقهم أو قتلهم.

إن يقظة الأمم المتحدة لإحياء ذكرى الكارثة، هي خطوة هامة نحو زيادة الوعي بالكارثة و أثرها المدمر على العالم. وبعد مرور أكثر من ستين سنة على الكارثة، فإننا ما زلنا نتساءل ما الذي تعلمه العالم منها ؟ 
 ويمكننا القول هذه السنة بأن العالم ربما قد تعلم أن "  يتذكر"  وفي تذكر حدث معين – وهو قتل اليهود – يمكننا مجابهة المضامين الكونية  التي شكلها التحدي للحضارة العصرية. فمن خلال التذكر وحده والاستفادة من دروس الماضي يمكننا أن نأمل في تأمين مستقبلنا. " *


----------



## Maya (17 أبريل 2007)

*إحياء يوم الكارثة و البطولة 2007*

*أحيت إسرائيل أمس 16 أبريل / نيسان  ذكرى " الكارثة و البطولة " وهي مناسبة لتخليد ذكرى الملايين الستة من أبناء الشعب  اليهودي الذين راحوا ضحية أعمال الإبادة الجماعية  التي قام بها الوحش النازي أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية ..

وكالعادة السنوية تركزت أهم مراسيم إحياء الذكرى في  ياد فاشيم (Yad Vashem ) وهو متحف ونصب تذكاري كبير أقيم في أورشليم  لتخليد ذكرى مأساة الهولوكست وبحضور عدد كبير من المسؤولين والناجين من المحرقة والمواطنين والشبيبة  ..

وبدأت مراسم  إحياء الذكرى منذ مساء الأحد بإيقاد ستة مشاعل رمزاً للملاين الستة الذي راحوا ضحية الهولوكست وتم إلقاء كلمة لرئيس الوزراء افتتح بها مراسم إحياء الذكرى وتحدث عن معنى هذه المناسبة وهاجم من لم يأخذ دروس وعبرة من المحرقة ..





وفي صباح أمس الاثنين في تمام الساعة العاشرة صباحاً بتوقيت أورشليم ( 7 : GMT)أطلقت صفارات الإنذار في مختلف أنحاء إسرائيل وتوقفت الحركة  ولزم المواطنون  دقيقتي صمت حداد وتذكار لأرواح ضحايا الهولوكست فتوقفت حركة المارة في التقاطعات والأسواق وعلى مفارق الطرق وعلى الأرصفة كذلك فإن سائقي السيارات أوقفوا سياراتهم ونزلوا ليقفوا دقيقتي صمت ومن بين المواطنين من أحنى رأس بخشوع لذكرى أرواح الضحايا والبعض أحضر كتاب صلوات تلاها في قلبه والبعض الآخر وقف متأمل في صمت مهيب  ..

وأمس الاثنين ركزت جميع الصحف الإسرائيلية الكبرى في صفحاتها الأولى و عناوينها  الرئيسية على ذكرى المحرقة  وخصصت صفحات عديدة ملحقات خاصة وتحدث عن فعاليات يوم الكارثة والبطولة وقدمت شهادات للناجين وقصص مؤلمة جرت أثناء المحرقة  .....*


*" لن ننسى .. وسنذكر الجميع كي لا ينسوا "​*


----------



## Maya (17 أبريل 2007)

*مسيرة الأحياء*




*مسيرة الأحياء
 " March Of The Living  "​*



*ومن أهم أنشطة " يوم الكارثة والبطولة " هي مسيرة الأحياء التي تنطلق في بولندا التي شهدت أكثر فصول مأساة  الهولوكست دموية ، وتجري سنوياً  بين معسكر الموت أوشفيتس  و معتقل بيركناو وبمسافة تقدر بثلاثة كيلومترات ينطلق آلاف وأغلبهم من أبناء الشبيبة في إسرائيل والعالم في مسيرة يحملون الأعلام واللافتات ويرددون الأناشيد الوطنية وأناشيد تمجد ذكرى الشهداء والأبطال ،  وتسمى هذه المسيرة بمسيرة الأحياء وهي رد على مسيرات الموت التي كان النازي يسوق فيها آلاف اليهود يومياً إلى معسكرات الموت لتتم إبادتهم وتأتي مسيرة الأحياء كرد قاطع على النازي الذي اندحر وذهب إلى مزبلة التاريخ  بينما الشعب الذي أراد إبادته هاهو اليوم حي وقوي ويقف رافع الأعلام الإسرائيلية في المعسرات التي كان اليهود يساقون إليها  يحلمون -  نجمة العار -  كما سماها النازي أما اليوم فها هي النجمة تعود لكنها نجمة فخر وقوة وشجاعة إنها  إرادة الشعب الذي لا يعرف الموت ..*


----------



## Maya (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة الكارثة " الهولوكست "*




*تحت شعار "النظر إلى المسيح" قام  قداسة بابا الفاتيكان بينديكت السادس عشر صباح  الجمعة 7 سبتمبر الماضي بزيارة إلى النمسا (  Austria ) استغرقت ثلاثة أيام وذلك  لمناسبة الاحتفال بالذكرى 850 لإنشاء معبد ماريا زل المريمي ...

ومن بين المحطات الهامة في زيارته كانت زيارته للنصب التذكاري الذي أقيم لتخليد ذكرى ضحايا المحرقة  الهولوكست من يهود العاصمة النمساوية  فيينا والمشاركة في إحياء ذكراهم ......

ففي اليوم الأول من زيارته ورغم الطقس السيئ وهطول الأمطار بغزارة إلى أن قداسة البابا أصر على اللقاء بالحاخام الأكبر لفيينا  بول خاييم ايسينبرغ  (Paul Chaim Eisenberg ) والتوجه إلى ساحة (  Juden platz ) أو الساحة اليهودية حيث يقع النصب التذكاري لضحايا المحرقة والذي أقيم لتخليد ذكرى 65.000 من يهود فيينا  كانوا من ضحايا الوحش النازي في معسكرات الموت  إبان الحرب العالمية الثانية ولتخليد ذكرى غيرهم من اليهود في المدينة ممن أحرقوا وقتلوا في حوادث عدة تعود للعصور الوسطى والحديثة .....

ووسط المطر أدى قداسة البابا  صلاة صامتة أمام النصب التذكاري لأجل راحة نفوس الضحايا ومن بعدها أحنى رأسه احترماً وإجلالاً لذكرى  الضحايا الأبرياء  الذين راحوا فريسة في براثن الوحش النازي ، وعبر قداسته عن الحزن والأسف لمأساة الشعب اليهودي في أوروبا وأعلن أنه يرسل بصداقته وبأصدق عبارات المودة والمحبة نحو هذا الشعب ....

ويشار إلى أنه في العام 1938  كانت فيينا تضم  واحدة من أكبر التجمعات والجاليات اليهودية في العالم حيث كانت تضم 185.000 فرد أما اليوم فلم يبقى منهم سوى 7.000 فرد ....*

*=============================*




*البابا ينحني لذكرى ضحايا الهولوكست​*






*لقاء  البابا مع الحاخام الأكبر لفيينا*




*زيارة البابا للنصب التذكاري لضحايا المحرقة​*


----------



## Maya (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة الكارثة " الهولوكست "*






*---------------------------------------*​
*تبنى المؤتمر العام لليونيسكو ( UNESCO ) (منظمة الأمم المتحدة للتربية والعلوم والثقافة) والمنعقد حالياً في العاصمة الفرنسية باريس يوم الثلاثاء الماضي  قراراً تاريخياً يدعو إلى نشر وعي ذكرى المحرقة النازية الهولوكست من خلال التربية والتعليم ومكافحة جميع أشكال إنكار المحرقة حول العالم .

وقد قامت وزارة الخارجية الإسرائيلية بصياغة هذا القرار الذي قدمته إلى المؤتمر مجموعة من الدول بما فيها إسرائيل, والولايات المتحدة, وروسيا, وأستراليا, وكندا, ونالت فكرة و طرح القرار دعم ومساندة  72 دولة أخرى ، و كانت هناك  محاولة من قبل العرب والفرس والباكستانيين لعرقلة الحركة وإجهاض المشروع بحجج واهية ومحاولة إبعاده عن الغرض المطروح لأجله وهو المحرقة النازية ، إلا أن الدول الحرة أوقفت جميع تلك المحاولات وساهمت في تبني القرار .....

ويجدر بالذكر أن من بين الدول الأخرى التي ساندت طرح القرار على المؤتمر هي : 
بريطانيا، إيطاليا، ألمانيا ، فرنسا ،  النمسا،  بلجيكا، السويد ، الدانمرك ، النرويج ، سويسرا ،   بولندا ، اليونان ، إسبانيا ، هولندا ، البرازيل، تشيلي، كولومبيا، قبرص،  أوروجواي،  نيجيريا، تركيا ، ألبانيا .....

ومن بين ما ورد في بنود القرار :

" إن المؤتمر إذ لا يغيب عن باله أن الهولوكست التي أدت إلى مقتل ثلث الشعب اليهودي و معه عدد لا يحصى من أفراد الأقليات الأخرى ستظل إلى الأبد إنذاراً لجميع الشعوب بأخطار الكراهية والتعصب والعنصرية والتحيز, ويطلب من المدير العام التشاور مع الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة بشأن برنامج توعية بغرض الوقوف على الدور الذي يمكن لليونسكو أن تؤديه في تعزيز الوعي بذكرى المحرقة عن طريق التعليم، وفي مكافحة جميع أشكال إنكار الكارثة ". 

واتخذت اليونيسكو هذا القرار في ضوء القرارين اللذين كانت الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة قد اتخذتها في عام 2005  حول تخليد ذكرى الكارثة ، وفي 2007  حول إنكار الكارثة. ويمكّن القرار الحالي اليونيسكو في نطاق المشروع الذي تبنته سكرتارية الأمم المتحدة في نيويورك, من إعداد ونشر مشروع تربوي يتناول ذكرى المحرقة, وتشجيع إدراج موضوع المحرقة في المناهج التعليمية في جميع أنحاء العالم, وبالإضافة إلى ذلك تشجيع إجراء الدراسات وعقد المؤتمرات حول المحرقة. 

ويعتبر هذا القرار إنجازاً آخر للجهود المتواصلة التي تبذلها وزارة الخارجية الإسرائيلية والتي تسعى إلى ترسيخ ذكرى الهولوكست حول العالم . ومن ضمن هذه الإنجازات اتخاذ القرارين المذكورين سابقاً من قبل الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة, وعرض معرض "ياد فاشيم" في مقري الأمم المتحدة في نيويورك وجنيف .....

وقد رحبت القائمة بأعمال رئيس الحكومة ووزيرة الخارجية تسيبي ليفني بالقرار الذي اتخذه مؤتمر يونسكو العام وشكرت مدير عام اليونيسكو على مساهمته في اتخاذ القرار قائلة: 

"يعتبر قرار اليونيسكو ذا أهمية قصوى من الناحية السياسية والأخلاقية, وهو يؤكد الالتزام الأخلاقي لأمم العالم بتكريس ذكرى المحرقة وبمكافحة إنكارها ، هذا هو التزامنا التاريخي والأخلاقي تجاه ضحايا المحرقة وتجاه الناجين منها, وهو يشكل تحذيرًا واضحًا لكل مجتمع للوفاء بالعهد القائل :  ليس مرة أخرى  (Never again   )  *


----------



## Maya (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة الكارثة " الهولوكست "*

*تعد كارثة الهولوكست أشبه بكابوس مرعب لدى المفكرين الحاقدين من العرب ومن يدور في فلكهم وهي بنفس الوقت مصدر كبير لحملتهم الدعائية الكاذبة والبروباغندا التي أدمنوها في مجال حقدهم وكراهيتهم لكل ما يتعلق بالشعب اليهودي وإسرائيل  وأمريكا والغرب .....

فعندما تطلب من العربي أن يتحدث عن فكرة  الإبادة الجماعية والتطهير العرقي والمذابح يعيد لك اسطوانة مشروخة من كثرة الإعادة  : الحروب الصليبية ، البوسنة و الشيشان أما أن يسمع عن شيء اسمه الهولوكست أو إبادة الأرمن أو الاضطهاد والتطهير العرقي للمسيحيين في الشرق  فتلك أمور لم يسمعوا عنها أو بالأحرى سمعوا عنها لكنهم أدمنوا على نكرانها ووصفوها بالخرافة والأسطورة والمزاعم والأضاليل فطالما السفاح والوحش هو مسلم فهو بريء من دم الأبرياء وهو منزه عن الشرور ويا ( خير) أمة أخرجت للناس ....

تقول له إبادة جماعية وتطهير عرقي يأتيك بأسماء أحداث ونزاعات ذات دوافع سياسية وكانت معارك أسبابها واقعة على عاتق الطرفين  .....

يتباكى العربي و المحمدي على سربينيتشا وألبان كوسوفو و أهل البوسنة لكن أيديه ملطخة بدم الصرب المسيحيين ،  والنيران التي التهمت كنائس المسيحيين في كوسوفو و البلقان ما تزال شاهدة على وحشية وهمجية المتباكين والمتظاهرين بالوداعة  ....

الشعب الأرمني والمليون والنصف شهيد مسيحي والذي راحوا ضحية السلطنة العثمانية المجرمة إبان الحرب العالمية الأولى فهؤلاء لا يراهم المسلم لا بل يحاول إنكار حدوث المذابح بحقهم ، ويتعاطف مع العثماني المجرم ويبرر أكاذيبه وأضاليله ويكفي تركيا المجرمة عاراً أنها لحد اليوم ترفض أن تعترف بما حصل للأرمن بل تصفهم بأنهم كانوا مخربين ومتعاونين مع الروس في الحرب على السلطنة العثمانية و أن من قتلوا كانوا فقط من المتمردين والمقاتلين  ، والعربي يبرئ تركيا أليست وريثة بني عثمان آخر خلفاء المسلمين فهم يحبونهم  رغم كل ما فعلوه بهم خلال حكمهم فرغم طورانيتهم وتعصبهم القومي لكنهم يبقون آخر الخلفاء يا جماعة آخر الخلفاء .....

--------------------------------------------​
لكن يبقى السؤال ما هي طبيعة العلاقة بين النازية والإسلام والعرب وهل كانت العلاقة  بينهم مجرد تأييد وتطابق عقائدي وأيديولوجي فقط أم  كانت أكبر  ؟ ...

إن الإجابة على هذا السؤال والتوضيح لجانب من هذه العلاقة يكمن في كلمتين هما : أمين الحسيني ( Amin Al-Husseini) هذا الشخص إذا ما بحثت عنه باللغة العربية ستجد حديث عن بطل رجل وطني وشيخ  ولكن ؟...

أمين الحسيني ويلقب بالحاج   ولد في نهاية القرن التاسع عشر وكان مفتياً على مدينة ( لا أعرف أين كانت تقع )  تسمى القدس ، وهذا الإرهابي المجرم أصبح من أعوان النازية وأصبح خادم مطيع للوحش النازي أدولف هتلر بعد أن ذهب إليه في برلين عارض خدماته وطالباً مساعدته ، وطبعاً كانت دوافعه هو الاستعانة بالوحش النازي رداً على تحالف الشعب اليهودي مع الدول الحرة والحلفاء ،  وكان يظن أن المستقبل هو  للنازية وأن هتلر سيحكم العالم و  بريطانيا العظمى ستنهار نهائياً وإلى الأبد  تحت ضربات النازي لكن لندن صمدت وبقيت شامخة وحصن لا يلين تحت ضربات الطائرات والصواريخ النازية  وانتصرت مع الحلفاء .....

كانت مهمة الحسيني هو قيادة جزء من قوات الموت النازية لكنها قوات من نوع خاص كانت تعرف بالخنجر وهي تضم المسلمين البوسنيين ( من البوسنة ) والألبان وحتى القوقازيين و أهل  الشيشان وكانت مهمة هذه القوات والتي تشكلت في البلقان هو محاربة المسيحيين وبالأخص الصرب الذي هبوا لمحاربة النازية وتشكلت المجموعات الفدائية ورجال المقاومة ضد النازي  في عدة أماكن من البلقان  فكان لا بد من محاربتهم بعدو تاريخي حاقد قادر على ارتكاب جرائم مروعة تجبر الجميع على الرضوخ للرايخ الثالث ، ومجيء الحسيني أوحى لهتلر المجرم بان يكلفه بالإشراف على تشكيل هذه القوات المسلمة البلقانية و تحريضها دينياً  في حربها ضد المسيحيين حيث قتل المئات من الصرب والمسيحيين في البلقان على يد هذه القوات الإسلامية المدعومة من النازي والمجهزة بأحدث أسلحته  ، ويضاف إلى ذلك التحريض الدائم ضد اليهود و سعي المسلم للتأكيد على ضرورة إبادتهم  ، ولم يكن هذا كل دور الحسيني بل كان جاسوس ومخرب في منطقة نفوذ الحلفاء في الشرق الأوسط وكان هو وشبكة من أعوانه وبتأييد شعبي كبير يسعون لإحداث الشغب والبلبلة والتخريب وكان بعض منهم يسعون لبث الدعاية المغرضة والأفكار النازية في المنطقة والتحريض ضد الحلفاء وكانت المعادلة بالنسبة للحسيني  هي إبادة هتلر لليهود وإخراج بريطانيا من منقطة نفوذها شرق المتوسط  مقابل محاربة المسيحيين في البلقان وأي مكان من أوروبا  والتخريب والتجسس في منطقة نفوذ الحلفاء وخدمة مصالح النازية والولاء الأعمى لها ...

يقول التاريخ والحياة  من يربط مصيره بالوحش والشيطان هو من سيخسر في النهاية وتحالف المسلمين مع النازيين وتعاونهم معهم خير دليل على ما حصل  فقد تم القضاء على الوحش النازي وهرب الحسيني مرعوباً مذعوراً لما ارتكبه من جرائم حرب وأن مصيره لن يكون بأفضل ممن تمت محاكمتهم وإعدامهم فهرب وتنقل بين عدة بلدان في الشرق الأوسط بعد أن ضاق الخناق عليه بعد أن أصبح طريداً للدول الحرة أما كيف سارت الأمور في الشرق الأوسط بعد ذلك فالجميع يعرف لمن كانت الغلبة ....*




*وهاهو المفتي المجرم وعميل النازية ...*







*يجلس مع المجرم هتلر *







*يستعرض الجيش النازي *







*وها هو يؤدي التحية النازية *​

*الحديث لم ينتهي عن موقف العرب والمسلمين من الهولوكست لكن الموضوع سيطول ومع الأيام سأتطرق له إن شاء الرب ....*


----------



## Maya (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*فرنسا تكرم مدير " ياد فاشيم "*




*منح الرئيس الفرنسي نيكولا ساركوزي وسام جوقة الشرف برتبة فارس للسيد آفنر شاليف  ( Avner Shalev  ) المدير العام لمؤسسة ياد فاشيم ( متحف تخليد ذكرى الكارثة الهولوكست المقام في العاصمة أورشليم  ) وذلك لجهوده ومثابرته من خلال ياد فاشيم والأنشطة المختلفة التي يقوم بها لترسيخ ذكرى الهولوكست حول العالم و نشر الوعي لدى الأجيال الشابة من مختلف الجنسيات والثقافات والخلفيات  وتثقيفها وزيادة معرفتها بهذه المأساة ...




وقد  منح الرئيس الفرنسي شخصياً  وسام الشرف لمدير ياد فاشيم وذلك في قاعة الشرف في قصر الرئاسة الفرنسية الاليزيه الخميس الماضي 25 أكتوبر  وتصافح الرجلان وتعانقا بحرارة ، وهذه ليست المرة الأولى التي يلتقيان فيها بل التقيا من قبل في باريس ومرة أخرى قبل عدة سنوات وتحديداً 2004  في أورشليم وفي متحف ياد فاشيم قبل انتخاب ساركوزي رئيساً للجمهورية الفرنسية حينما زار متحف ياد فاشيم وصرح بأن هذه الزيارة قد غيرت حياته وأعطته صورة أشمل حول ما تعرض له ضحايا الهولوكست  ، و وصف بحس مرهف زيارته لصالة الأسماء حيث رأى صور وأسماء لأطفال صغار في السنين الأولى من عمرهم ووصف مشاهدته بأنها همس حزين لتلك الأرواح البريئة الطاهرة ، وتحدث حول ما يمكن أن تفعله السياسة وجنون القادة والبشر ...

الرئيس الفرنسي نيكولا ساركوزي هو من أصول يهودية وتعود جذور عائلته إلى المجر (هنغاريا ) وهو يعتز بأصله وجذوره كما عبر في مناسبات عدة ، وقد عبر عن دعمه القوي لإسرائيل والشعب اليهودي في اللقاء الأخير مع رئيس الوزراء أولمرت في باريس  وقال في حديث صحفي بأن محبته الكبيرة لإسرائيل تعود لأن جذوره يهودية وأجداده كانوا من اليهود  وهذا أمر شخصي وخاص غير مرتبط بكونه رئيس لفرنسا  كما صرح ، لكنه أكد أن إسرائيل وشعبها هم معجزة بحد ذاتها نظراً لما حل بهم أثناء الهولوكست و نهوضهم من  جديد وبنائهم لصرح ومنارة من الديمقراطية والحرية والتنوع في الشرق الأوسط  ...*


----------



## الحوت (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة الكارثة " الهولوكست "*



Coptic Man قال:


> *بس ليا سؤال ليه الالمان كانوا مصرين انهم يقتلوا اليهود وبيكلفوا نفسهم العناء في بناء محارق وضربهم بالرصاص وكل انواع التنكيل بيهم اليست الحرب اولي بهذه الجهود ؟؟؟
> 
> فما الاسباب وراء هذا ولماذا كانوا يسعون بكل اصرار لقتلهم ؟*



*النازيين كانوا يكرهون اليهود عرقا ودينا وكذلك المسلمون ايضا ..

والمسلمون يتمنون مجيء يوم " المجزرة " الكبرى !

الهولكوست القادم ..

ضد اليهود ..

ويتمنون ان يكونوا جنوداً فيه ..


نقرأ من كاتب اسلامي كويتي يكتب يومياً في جريدة السياسة الكويتية ..

ومقال له بعنوان :

بيني وبين " هولوكوست " الرئيس الايراني على قناة الرأي !​
" سبق دخولي في الحوار دخول الناطق الرسمي في الاذاعة الاسرائيلية المدعو (ايلي) وكان متواجداً في تل ابيب وينقل حواره عبر الاقمار الصناعية في ربط مباشر مع البرنامج, وبعد أن خرج الاسرائيلي (إيلي) من الحوار عقبت عليه قائلاً: اقول للمدعو الاسرائيلي »ايلي« انا لا أضم صوتي مع صوت الرئيس الايراني أحمدي نجاد بتكذيب قصة »الهولوكوست«, ولكني اقول لك وبملء فمي ان الهولوكوست الحقيقي ليس هو ما تدعونه يا معاشر اليهود من وقوع محرقة نازية ألمانية عليكم, ولكن الهولوكوست الحقيقي تلك المذبحة التي ستحل بإذن الله عليكم قريباً من المؤمنين, هذه المجزرة التي أسأل الله ان اكون جندياً فيها, يوم ان ينادي الشجر والحجر قائلاً: يا مسلم .. يا عبد الله.. ان خلفي يهودياً تعال فاقتله... " !

____________

 السياسة الكويتية - باب : آراء - 5- 3 - 2006 

http://www.alseyassah.com/alseyassah/PDF/06/March/05/30.pdf


النازيون الجدد هم المسلمون​


















وقال شو .. قال " دين سماحة وسلام " قال :t32:*


*ها هي عناصر حزب اللات الارهابي .. تقدم التحية النازية !
*





*
هكذا يعلمون اطفالهم لكي يشاركوا الهولوكوست القادم ضد اليهود !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETrjbPWxyS8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M529qurtDY0


طفل يقرأ الحديث النبوي المحمدي الذي يأمر بابادة اليهود ( الهولوكوست الاسلامي القادم )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSwpAX1xvrc


التحالف الاسلامي - النازي !!!

لابادة اليهود والصرب المسيحيين !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBFBvceJvIU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bvb0Du_7uiE


هل كانت اسرائيل قائمة كدولة حين تآمر المسلمين مه هتلر لابادة اليهود والمسيحيين ( عملاً بتعاليم محمد ) ؟!

ومع كل ما عاناه هذا الشعب من مجازر ..

الا انه بقى صامداً .. وموجوداً .. لم ينقرض ولم يتلاشى ؟!

ابتداءاً من فرعون الذي اراد فناءهم ..
الى البابليين ..
الى هامان ..
الى انطوخيوس ابيفانس
الى القيصر تيطس
الى محمد ..
الى هتلر ..

كلهم ارادوا ابادة اليهود ..

واليوم احمد نجاد والمسلمون ؟!

فيا ترى ما هو مصيرهم ..؟؟!!*


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة الكارثة " الهولوكست "*

*موضوع تاريخى هايل اخت مايا....عدل مفاهيم كتيره غلط عندى​*


----------



## menamon2010 (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة الكارثة " الهولوكست "*

thanxxxxxxxxxx
 very goooooooood


----------



## Maya (12 فبراير 2008)

*وفاة " توم لانتوس "*





*بعد صراع لم يدم طويلاً مع مرض السرطان توفي رئيس لجنة العلاقات الخارجية في مجلس النواب الأميركي توم لانتوس (Tom Lantos ) الذي استجاب لنداء ربه وانتقل إلى رحمته صباح أمس الاثنين في أحد مشافي ولاية ميريلاند عن عمر يناهز 80 عاماً ....

توم لانتوس اليهودي المجري الأصل كان أحد الناجين من الهولوكست وكان الوحيد من بينهم والذي يشغل منصب مشرع أمريكي و لديه مقعد في مجلس النواب منذ 1981 كنائب ديموقراطي عن ولاية كاليفورنيا .....

وكان لانتوس قد أعلن في الثاني من يناير/كانون الثاني الماضي أنه سيتقاعد في نهاية العام الجاري بسبب تدهور حالته الصحية عقب اكتشاف إصابته بسرطان في المريء أواخر ديسمبر/كانون الأول الماضي ، ليرحل عن هذه الدنيا تاركاً خلفه  تاريخ حافل بالإنجازات و النضال لأجل قضايا شعبه وقضايا إنسانية وعالمية عديدة منذ شبابه وحتى آخر أيام حياته .....

ولد توم لانتوس لعائلة يهودية  في بودابست العاصمة المجرية ( الهنغارية ) في فبراير من العام ‏ 1928 وعانى هو وعائلته وبقية أبناء الشعب اليهودي في المجر من بطش وجرائم الوحش النازي ، وقد بلغ عدد ضحايا الهولوكست من اليهود في المجر نحو 200 ألف أي ما يعادل 50 % من إجمالي عدد الجالية اليهودية في ذلك البلد ، وقد تم اعتقال توم لانتوس ووضعه في معسكرات الاعتقال النازية إلا أن نجح في الهرب مرتين ، وانخرط في صفوف المقاومة المحلية و الأنشطة المعادية للنازيين حتى نهاية الحرب العالمية الثانية ، وفي العام 1947 هاجر إلى الولايات المتحدة لإكمال دراسته،  حيث درس علم الاقتصاد في واشنطن وكاليفورنيا‏ و حصل علي درجة الدكتوراه‏ ‏ وعمل كأستاذ للاقتصاد ومحلل للشؤون الخارجية في إحدى محطات التلفزيون‏ ....

وبدخوله معترك السياسة برز اسمه في عدة مناسبات وأحداث هام بالأخص في السنوات الأخيرة مع ظهور تحديات كبيرة تواجه العالم والولايات المتحدة 

فقد كان لانتوس من بين المشرعين الذين أيدوا  بقوة الرئيس جورج بوش في حرب تحرير العراق  وصوت لمصلحة الحرب. كما سعى عامي 2006 و 2007 مع الجمعيات اليهودية الأمريكية  من أجل تسليط الضوء على قضية إنسانية هامة وهي دارفور في السودان .....

وقدم لانتوس في يونيو/حزيران الماضي مشروع قرار تمت إجازته من قبل الكونجرس الأمريكي يطالب بتهنئة إسرائيل بمناسبة انتصارها في حرب الأيام الستة ، وكذلك تهنئة سكان أورشليم خصوصاً بمناسبة مرور 40 عاماً على استعادة جبل الهيكل والمدينة القديمة .... 

ومن القضايا الأخرى التي سعى لتحقيقها مطالبته بقطع أو تخفيض المعونة الأميركية لمصر أو إنهاء التعاون العسكري بين القاهرة وواشنطن، وقد قدم مشروع قرار لمجلس النواب الأميركي ينص على تقليص المساعدات الأميركية العسكرية بمقدار (200) مليون دولار من الأموال المخصصة في الميزانية للمساعدات العسكرية الأميركية المقررة لمصر في العام المقبل. 

وطالب مؤخراً بممارسة ضغوط مكثفة من أجل عزل حركة حماس ....

============================​
نصلي لراحة نفسه ونرسل بأصدق التعازي لعائلاته وأصدقائه وأحبته ، ونحزن لفقدان شاهد حي على تلك الفظائع التي اقترفها الوحش النازي في منتصف القرن الماضي وعزاءنا بأن التاريخ سيكون أفضل شاهد مع مرور السنين والأيام للتذكير بمأساة شعب أرادت أمم و إمبراطوريات ووحوش كثيرة تدميره ومحوه لكنها أخفقت  ... ورغم الألم والجراح ورماد المحرقة فإرادة الحياة لدى هذا الشعب كانت الأقوى ونبتت زهرة الأمل من وسط الثلوج الكثيفة وأزهرت الأشجار المحترقة...  ونهضت حياة من رماد المحرقة ..... *


----------



## Maya (15 فبراير 2008)

*"ياد فاشيم " بالعربي*






*Yad Vashem in Arabic*​
*تزامناً مع اليوم العالمي لتخليد ذكرى المحرقة المصادف 27 يناير / كانون الثاني أطلقت مؤسسة (ياد فاشيم ) موقعها باللغة العربية وهو إنجاز غير مسبوق وكان بمثابة حلم وتحقق خاصة مع فتح بوابة للناطقين باللغة العربية للدخول إلى هذه المؤسسة وهذا المتحف الذي يهتم بكل ما يتعلق بالهولوكست .....

ويمكن الوصول إلى الموقع  من الصفحة الرئيسية للموقع الرسمي لـ " ياد فاشيم ".  ويحتوي الموقع بالعربية على القصة التاريخية للهولوكست , ومفاهيم المحرقة, ومقالات أكاديمية, وعرض أغراض مختلفة, وخرائط جغرافية, وصور فوتوغرافية, ووثائق أرشيفية. كما يتم في الموقع عرض أفلام فيديو تشمل شهادات الناجين  - وكل ذلك باللغة العربية.

 كذلك يحتوي الموقع على عرض خاص متعدد الوسائل  لألبوم أوشفيتس, وقصص منقذي اليهود من الأمم المختلفة, وفيلم يحمل العنوان " لقد كنا هناك", وفيه توثيق لزيارة مشتركة قام بها عرب ويهود لمعسكر الإبادة النازي أوشفيتس.  

وقد قال مدير"ياد فاشيم" أفنير شاليف: "إن الجمهور الناطق بالعربية هو جمهور واسع, ويعتبر قيام موقع شامل وسهل الوصول عن الهولوكست باللغة العربية أمراً ضرورياً. وفي ضوء ظاهرة إنكار الهولوكست واللا سامية اللتين نشهدهما في الدول العربية, نريد عرض مصدر بديل للمعلومات للمعتدلين من هذه الدول, لنزودهم بمعلومات موثوق بها عن الهولوكست".

وكانت مؤسسة " ياد فاشيم " قد أطلقت العام الماضي موقعاً باللغة الفارسية زاره العديد من الناطقين بالفارسية.

وفي عام 2007 زار موقع ياد فاشيم الرسمي نحو 7 ملايين شخص تقريباً من 200 دولة, ومن ضمنهم 56,600 من دول مسلمة و 32,500  من دول عربية .....

-------------------------------

Yad Vashaem ( Arabic)​
عند الضغط على الرابط ندخل إلى واجهة الموقع العربية الآتية .....




وهي تصميم بسيط يتضمن صورة مؤثرة جداً تمثل أم يهودية تحتضن طفلها بينما شرطي نازي يصوب سلاحه نحوهما ويستعد لإطلاق النار على الأمومة والحنان والبراءة والطفولة ويعود تاريخ الصورة إلى العام 1942 في مدينة إيفانغورود (Ivangorod ) في أوكرانيا  ....

وفي أعلى واجهة الموقع هناك شعار ياد فاشيم واسمه مكتوب بثلاث لغات العبرية والإنجليزية  والعربية ، وفي المنتصف هناك كتابة لكلمة الهولوكست بالعربية والإنجليزية بحجم كبير وتقديم تعريف موجز لها وكذلك أسفل الصفحة هناك تعريف موجز للموقع ....

ولدى الضغط على الصورة يتم الدخول إلى الموقع والتعرف على أقسامه المختلفة ومن بينها مجموعة كبيرة من الصور وشروح توضيحية حولها وملفات الفيديو وغيرها من الأمور التي تهم وتساعد الباحثين والقراء والمهتمين ،  إضافة إلى إمكانية البحث ( search) وإمكانية التواصل مع الموقع والقيام بجولة افتراضية داخل المتحف وغير ذلك من محطات وأقسام ستتعرفون إليها في رحلتكم نحو ياد فاشيم عبر البوابة العربية .....

أيها القارئ الناطق بالعربية أينما كنت وأياً كان دينك أو عقيدتك أو انتماءك  لا تبقى أسير أضاليل وأكاذيب تسوقها المواقع ووسائل الإعلام العربية والإسلامية  حول الهولوكست ، ولا تقبل بأي معلومة قبل أن تتأكد منها ، فالحقيقة ليست خرافة ولا يمكن أن تكون خرافة ونحن نتحدث عن أكبر مأساة عرفتها البشرية وعمرها بضعة عشرات من السنين والجرح ما يزال طري ، وليس عن أسطورة من قبل آلاف السنين  فلا تسمح لهم بخداعك وتضليلك وإيهامك بأمور لا تقع عادة إلا في مخيلاتهم الواسعة  ولا تصغي لتبريراتهم الرخيصة المدفوعة بحقدهم وكراهيتهم لكل ما هو يهودي  ...

قم بزيارة الموقع العربي لياد فاشيم وتابع كذلك موضوعي هذا (حقيقة الكارثة الهولوكست ) واستعد لتغيير جذري في معلوماتك ووجهة نظرك حول الهولوكست  نحو الأفضل طبعاً نحو الحقيقة ونحو رؤية أشمل  ونحو التخلص من خرافة أن الهولوكست خرافة .... *


----------



## Maya (15 فبراير 2008)

*ما هي مؤسسة " ياد فاشيم "  ؟*

*أقدم هذه النبذة عن" ياد فاشيم " للتعرف أكثر على هذه المؤسسة وأقسامها والهدف من إقامتها ،  وذلك للتشجيع على زيارتها سواء إلكترونياً أو فعلياً لمن تسمح له الظروف بزيارة العاصمة أورشليم وزيارة هذه المؤسسة ( مصدر المعلومات موقع ياد فاشيم )  ......

والبداية من التسمية יד ושם ( Yad Vashem)

تأتي تسمية ياد فاشيم  من الكتاب المقدس من سفر إشعياء النبي ( 56 : 5) 

5 إِنِّي أُعْطِيهِمْ فِي بَيْتِي وَفِي أَسْوَارِي نُصُباً وَاسْماً أَفْضَلَ مِنَ الْبَنِينَ وَالْبَنَاتِ. أُعْطِيهِمُِ اسْماً أَبَدِيّاً لاَ يَنْقَطِعُ.

ה ונתתי להם בביתי ובחומתי יד ושם--טוב מבנים ומבנות  שם עולם אתן לו אשר לא יכרת  {ס}

ومعنى الاسم بالعبرية هو  : " نصب ( ياد )  و اسم ( فاشيم ) " 

***********************​
تم إنشاء مؤسسة" ياد فاشيم " عام 1953 كمركز عالمي توثيقي وبحثي وتعليمي لتخليد ذكرى الهولوكست، فأصبحت ملتقىً دولياً للأجيال، حيث يأتي كل عام مئات الألوف من الزوار من جميع أصقاع الأرض والمنتسبين إلى كافة الطبقات والمناشئ والديانات والمعتقدات لزيارة مجمّع "ياد فاشيم" المترامي الأطراف الذي يضم المتاحف والمعارض والأنصبة التذكارية والمراكز البحثية والتعليمية والأراشيف والمكتبات. 

ولكونها تعكس التعامل الدائم مع الفجوة السحيقة التي ولّدها الهولوكست، فإن المؤسسة تنشط في البحث الابتكاري والنمو المعرفي، حيث تمثل بعشرات الملايين من صفحات النصوص التوثيقية والصور والشهادات والكتب وسجلات ولوائح الأسماء المختزنة فيها أكبر مستودع للمعلومات حول الهولوكست على مستوى العالم. 

---------------------------------​
مخازن معلومات ياد فاشيم :

مجموعة الأرشيف: هي أكبر وأشمل أرشيف في العالم للمواد المتعلقة بالهولوكست، حيث يحوي نحو 68 مليون وثيقة وما يزيد عن 300 ألف تصوير وآلاف الأشرطة وكاسيتات الفيديو التي تقدم شهادات الناجين من الهولوكست. ويمكن للجمهور مطالعة هذه الوثائق أو مشاهدة الأشرطة في غرف خاصة بذلك. 

المكتبة:  وتحوي نحو 112 ألف عنوان بمختلف اللغات وآلاف المجلات وعدداً كبيراً من المواد النادرة الثمينة، وقد احتلت موقعها كأهم مكتبة في موضوع الهولوكست على مستوى العالم. ويستطيع الجمهور الذي يقصد المكتبة مطالعة الكتب والمجلات والاطلاع على مختلف المواد. 

هيكل الأسماء : يستهدف إحياء ذكرى الضحايا اليهود الذين هلكوا خلال الهولوكست كبشر وكأفراد لكل منهم هويته الخاص به. 

أما "صفحات الشهادة" المتجمعة في هيكل الأسماء، فتمثل أنصابا رمزية، إذ توثق أسماء وسير ملايين المغدورين كما وردت على ألسنة ذويهم أو معارفهم. وقد تجمع حتى اليوم في هيكل الأسماء وداخل بنوك المعلومات الإلكترونية ما يربو على ثلاثة ملايين من أسماء الهالكين في الهولوكست والمستخرجة من نحو مليوني صفحة شهادة وقوائم مختلفة بأسماء أخرى.

---------------------------------​
التعليم والبحث والمنشورات :

يدعم المعهد الدولي لدراسات الهولوكست دراسات الهولوكست في إسرائيل والعالم ويقوم بتنظيم المؤتمرات والندوات والحلقات الدراسية حول موضوع الهولوكست كما ينشر أعمالا وأبحاثا هامة تدور حول الهولوكست، منها كتب المذكرات واليوميات والأبحاث التاريخية والكتب التجميعية وما إلى ذلك.

التعليم :

جعلت "ياد فاشيم" التعليم على قمة أولوياتها، حيث تسعى المدرسة الدولية لعلوم الهولوكست التابعة لها لضمان مستقبل أفضل للأجيال المقبلة. ويشارك كل عام المئات من المربين مما يزيد عن ثلاثين دولة في مبادرات تعليمية معدة لإثراء ذكرى الهولوكست بالمعاني والمضامين. ويدور في نطاق المدرسة حوار دائم يستهدف التعامل مع أحداث الماضي ليستخلص منها رسالة شرف وكرامة. 

تعتبر المدرسة المركزية لتعليم مادة الهولوكست  فريدة من نوعها في العالم أجمع، وتضم 17 صفا تعليمياً ومركزاً عصرياً للوسائط المتعددة ومركزاً بيداغوجيا وقاعة للمحاضرات وتعمل فيها هيئة تدريسية يصل تعدادها ما يزيد عن 100 شخص. ويشترك كل عام في دورات المدرسة وفعالياتها المختلفة أكثر من 187 ألفا من طلبة الجامعات والمدارس بالإضافة إلى 50 ألف جندي وآلاف المربين من إسرائيل وأنحاء العالم. وتقام الدورات المخصصة للمعلمين بثماني لغات غير العبرية ويتم أيضا إرسال أعضاء الهيئة التدريسية المهنية العاملين في لمدرسة إلى الخارج لأغراض التربية وتدريس موضوع الهولوكست في الجاليات اليهودية. كما يقوم فريق من خبراء المدرسة بتطوير تشكيلة من المناهج التدريسية والتربوية والوسائل التعليمية حول موضوع الهولوكست، بما فيها البرامج المتطورة المتعددة الوسائط والخرائط والكتب والكاسيتات وغيرها من الوسائل التعليمية.


المتاحف :

لقد سجل الهولوكست صفحة بالغة الخطورة في التاريخ اليهودي، كما يعتبر حدثاً فريداً فيما له من أبعاد وانعكاسات على البشرية جمعاء. وينظر متحف التاريخ التابع لمؤسسة ياد فاشيم إلى هذه الظاهرة الشريرة غير المسبوقة من وجهة نظر الضحية الفرد، وبما يجعل أصوات وتراث الهالكين والقلة من الناجين تتردد لأجيال وأجيال. 

يعتبر متحف تاريخ الهولوكست هو القلب من مؤسسة "ياد فاشيم". ويقدم المتحف رواية الهولوكست بالترتيب الزمني بدءا بنشوء السياسة النازية المناهضة لليهود مرورا باضطهاد اليهود من خلال مختلف المراسيم المجحفة وفرض القيود عليهم وتجميعهم في الغيتوات وانتهاءاً بقتلهم جماعيا في إطار "الحل النهائي". وتعكس فضاءات العرض اهتماما خاصا بموضوع رد الفعل اليهودي إبان الهولوكوست، حيث يتم العرض من  خلال الصور والمواد والوثائق التاريخية وعروض الصوت والضوء.


ويشكل متحف الفن شهادة حية على انتصار روح الإنسان، حيث يحتوي على أهم وأكبر مجموعة فنية متعلقة بالهولوكست على مستوى العالم. وتضم المجموعة أعمالا فنية تم إنتاجها في أصعب الظروف وضمن بيئة معادية إبان الهولوكست، بالإضافة إلى مجموعة من الأعمال الفنية من نتاج الناجين من الهولوكست وغيرهم من الفنانين. 

وفي جناح المعارض  تقام بالتناوب معارض مختلفة تتناول مواضيع شتى بالإضافة إلى المعارض الفنية. 

ويعرض مركز الدراسة التفاعلي، والمعروف بمركز "المعنى والمغزى" التساؤلات الكبيرة التي أثارها الهولوكست في الأمور التاريخية والمواضيعية والأخلاقية. ويمكّن المركز الزوار من استقاء معلومات متنوعة من رجال الفكر المشاهير ومن قاعدة المعلومات الرقمية التابعة لمؤسسة "ياد فاشيم" والمتعلقة بتساؤلات مثل "أين مفاهيم الخير والشر بعد الهولوكست؟" و"أين كان الرب خلال الهولوكست؟" وغيرها، علما بأن المركز مفتوح أمام المجموعات المنظمة والمجموعات المستقلة والأفراد على حد سواء. 

ويوفر الكنيس الجديد مكاناً مناسبا للزوار لتلاوة صلاة الـ"كاديش" (وهي صلاة تقرأ على أرواح الموتى) على أعزائهم الراحلين وقول الأدعية الشخصية وإقامة صلوات الجماعة والاحتفالات التأبينية للجاليات اليهودية التي دمرها الهولوكست. 

أما مركز مشاهدة الأفلام فيقوم بجمع وفهرسة الأفلام المتعلقة بالهولوكست ويعرض على زواره مواقع لمشاهدة الإفلام وبنك معلومات شاملا للأفلام والشهادة المصورة من جميع أنحاء العالم فضلا عن كم كبير من المراجع التي تملكها مؤسسة "ياد فاشيم".


المواقع التخليدية :

تمثل خيمة "يزكور" (هي صلاة تقرأ في المعابد اليهودية على أرواح الموتى في بعض الأعياد اليهودية) بناية مؤثرة يذكّر شكلها الداخلي بالخيمة، يقوم فيها الزوار القادمون من إسرائيل والعالم بإحياء ذكرى ضحايا الهولوكست. وقد نقشت عل أرضيتها أسماء 22 من معسكرات الاعتقال والإبادة وأودية الإعدام الجماعي والمعسكرات الانتقالية التي أقامها النازيون. وتتوسط "خيمة يزكور" الشعلة الدائمة التي وضع على مقربة منها لوح حجري دفن تحته رماد من بقايا جثث الضحايا المحروقة جُمع من معسكرات الإبادة. وتجري في "خيمة يزكور" المراسم السنوية الرسمية لإحياء ذكرى الستة ملايين من اليهود الذين هلكوا في الهولوكوست. 

وتم نحت نصب الطفل على شكل مغارة في الأرض الصخرية كنصب تذكاري لنحو مليون ونصف المليون طفل يهودي هلكوا في الهولوكست. وينعكس ضوء شموع الذكرى عدداً لامتناهياً من الانعكاسات في الفضاء المظلم موحيا بالألوف المؤلفة من النجوم المضيئة في السماء، بينما يعلو في الخلفية صوت يتلو أسماء الأطفال المغدورين وأعمارهم ومواطنهم.


ويمتد غور الجاليات على مساحة 10 دونمات ليشكل موقعا مترامي الأطراف على شكل متاهة من الساحات والحيطان والدروب المفتوحة والمسدودة كتبت على حيطانها البيضاء أسماء الآلاف من الجاليات اليهودية التي دمرها النازيون وأعوانهم، بالإضافة إلى القلة القليلة من الجاليات المتبقية والتي تحمل ذكرى العالم اليهودي الذي رحل.

ثمة موقعان آخران هما جادة أنصار الشعب اليهودي  وحديقة أنصار الشعب اليهودي وقد تم إنشاؤهما تكريما لأناس من غير اليهود ساروا على ما أملاه عليهم أسمى واجب إنساني فخاطروا بحياتهم في عهد الهولوكست بمدهم يد العون لليهود لإنقاذهم. 

وقد غرست على امتداد الجادة وفي أنحاء جبل الذكرى ألفاً شجرة ترمز إلى الحياة والتجدد ، وكتبت على لافتات علقت على الشجرات أسماء منقذي اليهود وبلدان سكناهم إبان الحرب. ونقشت أسماء 20 ألف شريفا آخر من أنصار الشعب اليهودي اعترفت بهم مؤسسة "ياد فاشيم" حتى اليوم  على الألواح الحجرية الموجودة في حديقة أنصار الشعب اليهودي بحسب بلدان سكناهم (يبلغ عدد أنصار الشعب اليهودي المعترف بهم حتى مطلع سنة 2007 : 21 ألفاً و758 شخصاً من أبناء 42 بلداً).*


----------



## Maya (16 فبراير 2008)

*" علينا إخبار الحقيقة للأطفال "*




*اقترح الرئيس الفرنسي نيكولا ساركوزي اعتماد خطة تعليمية جديدة تقوم على تشجيع الطلاب الفرنسيين ممن هم  في العاشرة من العمر لإحياء ذكرى الأطفال اليهود في فرنسا ممن كانوا ضحايا الهولوكست .....

مما أثار جدل واسع في المجتمع الفرنسي و نقاش بين أهالي الطلاب و اختصاصيي علم النفس وجبهة اليسار السياسية، حول  التأثير النفسي لذلك على الأطفال ...

وكان الرئيس الفرنسي ساركوزي  وأمام تجمع المنظمات اليهودية في فرنسا (CRIF)  في بداية الأسبوع قد قدم اقتراح يقضي بأن يتكفل كل طفل فرنسي في نهاية المرحلة الابتدائية بإحياء ذكرى طفل يهودي ممن قتلوا في الهولوكست. 




وقال ساركوزي إن قراءة الأطفال تفاصيل حياة طفل مشابه قتل في الهولوكست ستجعلهم يتأثرون لمصيره.

وتسببت هذه الخطة بمعارضة مدرسين ومؤرخين فرنسيين قالوا أنها ستعرض الأطفال لضغط نفسي وتوتر .
وعلق  باتريك جونتييه الأمين العام لإحدى نقابات المعلمين على الاقتراح بقوله : " إنه يحمل الأطفال عبئا أكبر منهم". وقال آخرون من منتقدي الاقتراح أن تطبيقه سيحمل الأطفال ذنب أجيال سابقة".

وأثناء زيارته لبلدة بيرجيو (Perigeux ) دافع الرئيس الفرنسي عن اقتراحه  وقال: " إن منح الأطفال هدية ذاكرة البلاد لا يعني تعريضهم للضغط النفسي ".  وأضاف : " علينا إخبار الحقيقة للأطفال، وعلى الراشدين عدم إخفاء الحقائق المخيفة عن الأطفال فإذا لم نحدثهم عن هذه المأساة فيجب أن لا نستغرب إذا تكررت. الجهل هو ما قد يؤدي إلى تكرار تلك المواقف المقيتة، لا المعرفة " .

بدوره، قال وزير الثقافة، إيكساير داركوس: «إن كل طفل سيعطى اسم طفل قضى في المحرقة، على أن يُجري تحقيقاً بشأن أسرته ومحيطه والظروف التي اختفى فيها». وأضاف: «هذا الربط العاطفي سيكون أساس الدراسة».

وجدير بالذكر أنه إبان الاحتلال النازي لفرنسا بلغ عدد الأطفال اليهود الفرنسيين  الذين راحوا ضحية الهولوكست نحو 11 ألف طفل ، وتشير التقديرات إلى أن إجمالي عدد اليهود في فرنسا من ضحايا الهولوكست قد بلغ 90.000 شهيد تعرض معظمهم للقتل في معسكر الموت أوشفيتس في بولندا .....*


----------



## سامح إمام (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حقيقة الكارثة " الهولوكست "*

عزيزتى ماريا
اشكرك على هذا الموضوع القيم ذلك الموضوع يرينا ان العنصرية شىء بشع رهيب ومرفوض من الأنسانية جمعاء


----------



## Maya (8 أبريل 2008)

*مستشارة ألمانيا في إسرائيل*




* من كان يصدق أن مضمون هذا الصورة يمكن أن يكون حقيقة ذات يوم ؟

من كان يصدق أن المستشار الألماني وهو أعلى منصب سياسي  في جمهورية ألمانيا الفيدرالية يمكن أن يأتي إلى إسرائيل ويلقي كلمة وباللغة الألمانية وتحت العلم الإسرائيلي و في قلب الديمقراطية الإسرائيلية ؟

" مستشار ألمانيا "  هذا المنصب الذي ارتبط قبل أكثر من ستين عام باسم وحش متعطش للدماء دمر ألمانيا وشعبها بسبب طموحاته وخيالاته المجنونة التي كان يسردها بإعجاب وفخر السفاح  في ساحات برلين الرئيسية و بحركات هستيرية تلخص قصة وحش لفظته الإنسانية و رفضت انتسابه إليها ، وضمه التاريخ إلى أعتم وأحقر الأركان والزوايا  فيه ...

ومرت السنين وهاهي الآن مستشارة ألمانيا تزور إسرائيل .. تلك المستشارة التي ولدت بعد الحرب وفي ألمانيا الشرقية المقربة من الشيوعيين في ذلك الحين  ولكنها ككل ألماني حقيقي يدرك ولا شك ما فعلته بلاده بحق الشعب اليهودي وبحق البشرية جمعاء ...

الدكتورة أنجيلا ميركل المرأة الوحيدة التي تحكم  دولة أوروبية في هذه السنوات ، جاءت إلى إسرائيل لتجسد طبيعة  العلاقة المتميزة  اليوم بين ألمانيا والشعب اليهودي وإسرائيل هذه العلاقة التي وصفتها ميركل بأنها " معجزة من معجزات التاريخ "  بالنسبة لكل من يضع نصب عينيه تاريخ الحقبة النازية والهولوكست  ، وأن الاعتراف بحق إسرائيل في الوجود هو من أهم ركائز السياسة الخارجية لألمانيا ، ووصلت المستشارة لحد القول إن الاعتداء على إسرائيل هو كالاعتداء على ألمانيا ، وياليت الوحش النازي الرابض ضمن صفوف حثالات شخصيات التاريخ يسمع هذا الكلام  .......

-المستشارة ميركل في إسرائيل -  هذا العنوان كان الأبرز الذي تناقلته الصحف ووكالات الأنباء في تغطيتها لهذه الزيارة التي استمرت نحو ثلاثة أيام بدأت يوم الأحد 16 مارس و ألقت خلالها ميركل كلمة تاريخية أمام الكنيست في العاصمة وزارت نصب ياد فاشيم وجددت الاعتراف بالمسؤولية الكاملة لألمانيا عن الهولوكست خلال الحقبة النازية ...

يوم الثلاثاء 18 مارس 2008 يعد يوماً تاريخياً في سجل علاقة إسرائيل وألمانيا ، هذه العلاقة التي ارتبطت بذكرى أكبر مأساة عرفتها البشرية ، هذه العلاقة التي تخضبت بدماء ملايين الأبرياء وأصوات صرخاتهم و صدى أناتهم و مجرى دموعهم ......

مساء الثلاثاء 18 مارس وقفت أنجيلا ميركل مستشارة جمهورية ألمانية الفيدرالية  أمام الكنيست الإسرائيلي  في أورشليم  عاصمة الشعب اليهودي لتلقي خطابها التاريخي المعبر والذي افتتحته بكلمة : شالوم باللغة العبرية وأضافت بعض العبارات بالعبرية حيث توجهت للحاضرين لتقول : "أشكركم جميعاً للسماح لي بالتوجه إليكم بالحديث بلغتي الأم".

وأكملت خطابها باللغة الألمانية لتجدد الاعتراف بمسؤولية ألمانيا عن الهولوكست وأن هذه المأساة المروعة قد جلبت العار على الألمان حيث قالت : " ما قام به النازيون بحق الشعب اليهودي جلب العار على الألمان جميعهم ، وندبته مازالت ظاهرة إلى يومنا هذا ، وعلى  ألمانيا أن تدرك حجم "الكارثة الإنسانية" التي تسببت بها " .

وأضافت المستشارة الألمانية قائلة : " أنحني أمام ضحايا كارثة الهولوكست وأنحني أمام الناجين منها  وأنحني بشكل خاص أمام الذين ساعدوهم على النجاة ". 

وأشارت للعلاقة الحميمة التي تربط اليوم بين ألمانيا وإسرائيل بالقول : " إن ألمانيا لن تتخلى أبداً عن إسرائيل وستبقى شريكتها وصديقتها الحقيقية" .

واختتمت خطابها بتهنئة إسرائيل في عيدها الستين وأرسلت للشعب الإسرائيلي بأصدق أمنياتها بهذه المناسبة لتنهي كلامها كما بدأته  بكلمة شالوم بالعبرية ...

وصفق الحاضرون بحرارة وطويلاً لخطاب المستشارة ميركل ، هذا وكان ملحوظاً غياب نحو 10 نواب من أصل 120  من أعضاء الكنيست وهم ينتمون إلى تيار اليمين والتيار الديني  وأتى ذلك احتجاجاً على استخدام اللغة الألمانية في البرلمان واعتبروه نوعاً من الإساءة لذكرى ضحايا المحرقة ، وقال أحد النواب : "إنني أحتج على قرار السماح بسماع خطاب باللغة الألمانية في الكنيست. أعرف أن آخر كلمات سمعها أجدادي وعمومي الذين لم اعرفهم كانت كلمات باللغة الألمانية". وهو يشير هنا إلى أفراد عائلته الذين قتلوا بأيدي القوات النازية.




وكانت المستشارة ميركل قد زارت في اليوم السابق الاثنين 17 مارس متحف ونصب ياد فاشيم برفقة الوزراء الألمان السبعة المرافقين لها  وتجولت بأقسامه المختلفة وبدا التأثر واضحاً عليها أثناء الاستماع لعدد من قصص ضحايا المحرقة ورؤية صورهم والمشاركة في مراسيم تخليد ذكراهم ، وقد وضعت إكليل من الزهور قرب شعلة الذكرى ، وأحنت رأسها بخشوع لذكرى الملايين الستة من أبناء الشعب اليهودي الذي راحوا ضحية الوحش النازي ...

واختتمت زيارتها لنصب - ياد فاشيم -  بكتابة كلمة في سجل الزوار و باللغة الألمانية ترجمتها : 

" إن الحكومة الألمانية تعترف بمسؤولية ألمانيا عن الشوآه (الهولوكست)، و هي تؤكد إصرارها على صياغة المستقبل بشكل مشترك مع الجانب الإسرائيلي".




أذكر أخيراً أن زيارة الدكتورة ميركل وكلمتها أمام الكنيست ليست الأولى لمسؤول ألماني رفيع ففي العام 2000 وفي أول زيارة لرئيس ألماني  زار الرئيس السابق  - يوهانيس راو -  إسرائيل وألقى كلمة أمام الكنيست توجه فيها إلى الإسرائيليين  ليسامحوا الألمان على ما اقترفه أسلافهم حيث قال :"أواجه الشعب الإسرائيلي بالانحناء متواضعاً أمام ذكرى القتلى الذين ليس لهم قبر. أتوجه إليه لطلب السماح منهم". وأضاف :"ليست هناك حياة بلا ذكريات أليمة".

وفي العام 2005 قام الرئيس الألماني الحالي - هورست كولر -  بزيارة إسرائيل وألقى كلمة أمام الكنيست بالألمانية مع بعض العبارات العبرية أكد فيها أن الهولوكست باتت ملازمة للهوية الألمانية .

وبما أن منصب الرئيس في ألمانيا هو منصب تشريفي  بينما يعد  المستشار (Chancellor) هو أعلى سلطة سياسية لذلك تعد زيارة الدكتورة ميركل الأولى من نوعها منذ قيام علاقات بين ألمانيا وإسرائيل العام 1965  ....*

==========================​
*بالصور زيارة المستشارة الألمانية لنصب " ياد فاشيم " في العاصمة أورشليم :*


----------



## Maya (4 مايو 2008)

*Yom Ha-Shoah 2008*






*יום הזיכרון לשואה ולגבורה*






*============================*​
*أحيت إسرائيل الخميس(1 مايو) يوم ذكرى الكارثة والبطولة " יום השואה " Yom Ha-Shoah وهي مناسبة تذكار وتخليد الملايين الستة من أبناء الشعب اليهودي الذين راحوا ضحية الوحش النازي خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية ...

وبدأت الفعاليات الرسمية ليوم الذكرى في ليل الأربعاء وبحضور رسمي شمل الشخصيات السياسية والدينية حيث التقى الجميع في ساحة -غيتو وارسو- في مؤسسة متحف " ياد فاشيم " للمشاركة في مراسم إحياء يوم الكارثة والبطولة وبحضور الناجين من المحرقة وجمع من الحاضرين والضيوف الأجانب و تم إيقاد ستة مشاعل تذكار للملايين الستة من ضحايا الهولوكست ووضعت أكاليل الورود وتليت الصلوات وأشعار الرثاء وتم إلقاء كلمات معبرة تناولت المأساة ومعانيها وتداعياتها وما ترمزه ليومنا الحالي ...

وفي يوم الخميس يوم الذكرى وفي تمام الساعة 10 صباحاً بتوقيت إسرائيل دوّت صفارات الإنذار في مختلف أرجاء البلاد للوقوف دقيقتي صمت إجلالاً وخشوعاً أمام أرواح شهداء الهولوكست ...

وتوقفت الحركة تماماً ونزل السائقون من سياراتهم وشاحناتهم ووقفوا إلى جانبها ، وتوقف العاملون عن عملهم ، ووقف الجنود ورجال الشرطة في قواعدهم وأماكن انتشارهم ومنهم من أدى التحية العسكرية ، وكذلك الطلاب في مدارسهم وجامعاتهم وقفوا بصمت ، الجميع رجال ونساء و شبان وشابات  بمختلف أعمارهم و طبقاتهم الاجتماعية ومهنهم وأماكن تواجدهم وقفوا باحترام وخشوع في دقيقتي الصمت والتأمل وأحنوا رؤوسهم أمام ذكرى الملايين الستة الذين افترسهم الوحش النازي فقط لأنهم يهود ....

هكذا بدت الشوارع والأماكن العامة هنا في أورشليم وفي مختلف المدن والبلدات والكيبوتسيم في يوم الذكرى .. هكذا كانت الوجوه والملامح والنظرات .. هكذا كان كل إنسان يتألم حين يتذكر وما أصعب الألم حين يكون ذكرى .. فمهما كانت درجة الألم لحظة وقوعه فإنها لن تعادل ذكرى الألم المستمرة طيلة الحياة .....

هكذا كانت أرض صهيون وأورشليم في يوم الذكرى العين في ياد فاشيم قلب الذكرى ، وأسماء الضحايا تترد في الكنيست والمؤسسات التعليمية حاملة معها ذكرى قادمة من بعيد...  ذكرى تحمل معها آلام وأحزان وجروح لن تندمل إلى نهاية العالم  .....*

*--------------------------------------*


----------



## Maya (4 مايو 2008)

*The March Of Living 2008*

*+++++++++++++++++++++++++++*​
*ننطلق إلى هناك إلى بولندا ذاك البلد الذي شهد واحد من أكثر فصول الهولوكست دموية ورعباً ..

وتحديداً إلى الجنوب نحو مدينة (OSWIECIM ) حيث تربض معسكرات الموت النازية أوشفيتس - بيركناو التي كانت طوال فترة الحرب ومنذ احتلال بولندا مقصد لمسيرات الموت التي كان ينظمها النازيون لمئات آلاف البشر،  أما اليوم فقد أصبحت مقصد لمسيرة الأحياء التي تنظم في ذكرى الكارثة والبطولة كل عام  ....

وهذا العام بلغ عدد المشاركين في مسيرة الأحياء نحو 12.000 معظمهم من أبناء الشبيبة اليهود من إسرائيل ومن نحو 52  بلد آخر إضافة إلى الناجين من المحرقة وعدد من الشخصيات الأخرى ، وكان من بين المشاركين نحو 3.500 من غير اليهود .

 وتعد مسيرة هذا العام الثانية من حيث الضخامة بعد مسيرة العام 2005 حيث بلغ عدد المشاركين فيها آنذاك نحو 20.000 و شارك فيها رئيس الوزراء السابق آرييل شارون .....

مسيرة هذا العام والتي حملت الترتيب 17 بدأت ظهراً مع نفخات في البوق التقليدي اليهودي (هاشوفار) من أمام بوابة معسكر أوشفيتس والتي تعلوها العبارة النازية البغيضة  (Arbeit Macht Frei  ) وسار المشاركون نحو 2 ميل وهي المسافة التي تفصل بين معسكرات أوشفيتس – بيركناو وغلب اللونين الأزرق والأبيض على ملابس المشاركين الذين حملوا العلم الإسرائيلي ومنهم من لفه حول جسده أثناء التجول بين جنبات معسكرات الموت ، وتم تلاوة أسماء الضحايا و ترديد الصلوات التقليدية المخصصة لذكرى الراحلين والضحايا وتم وضع الزهور على النصب التذكارية هناك ، كما قام الشبان والفتيات بوضع آلاف البطاقات والأعلام الصغيرة التي تتضمن صلوات أوعبارات من القلب أو رسومات معبرة موجهة لأرواح الضحايا هناك على سكة القطار التي كانت ذات يوم الطريق إلى الموت بالنسبة لمئات آلاف البشر ...




وكان من بين أبرز الأسماء المشاركة لهذا العام  الجنرال غابي أشكنازي رئيس هيئة أركان جيش الدفاع الإسرائيلي والحاخام يسرائيل لاوي ووزيرة التربية يولي تامير ، كما شارك الاسم المعروف على الساحة الرياضية أفرام جرانت المدرب الإسرائيلي  لنادي تشيلسي الإنجليزي حالياً والذي شارك في المسيرة برفقة زوجته تسوفيت وابنه دانييل ، وجدير بالذكر أن جرانت هو ابن أحد الناجين من الهولوكست ....

مسيرة الأحياء هي تقليد سنوي في يوم الكارثة والبطولة كانت بدايته مقصورة على المشاركة اليهودية إلا أنها مع الأيام توسعت لتشمل أصدقاء الشعب اليهودي ، وهذه المناسبة تقام سنوياً وتحمل اسم " الأحياء " رداً على مسيرات الموت التي كان ينظمها النازيون ....

بلغ عدد ضحايا معسكر أوشيفتس نحو 1.1 مليون غالبيتهم العظمى من اليهود ، وقد ماتوا من الجوع والمرض والتعب والإجهاد الشديد في الأعمال الشاقة وإن كان معظمهم قد مات في غرف الغاز السام وقد تم تحرير المعسكر في يناير عام 1945 على يد القوات السوفياتية .....*

*===========================*
































​


----------



## Maya (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حقيقة الكارثة " الهولوكست "*

*كلمة رئيس الوزراء إيهود أولمرت خلال المراسم الرئيسية التي أُقيمت لإحياء ذكرى الهولوكست في متحف" ياد فاشيم " ...... *



 

*فخامة رئيس الدولة السيد شمعون بيريز ...
معالي الحاكم العام لأستراليا السيد مايكل جفري وعقيلته ..
القائمة بأعمال رئيسة الكنيست النائبة كوليت أفيتال ..
القائمة بأعمال رئيسة المحكمة العليا القاضية أيالا بروكاتشيا ...
أعضاء الحكومة ونواب الكنيست ...
رئيس بلدية أورشليم السيد أوري لوبوليانسكي ..
جناب الحاخامين الأكبرين لدولة إسرائيل ..
رئيس مجلس مؤسسة (ياد فاشيم) السيد تومي لابيد ..
رئيس إدارة مؤسسة (ياد فاشيم) السيد أفنير شاليف ..
ضباط جيش الدفاع والشرطة ...
أصدقاء الشعب اليهودي ..
أعضاء السلك الدبلوماسي ..
أعزاؤنا الناجون من المحرقة ...

ستة ملايين إنسان راحوا ضحايا المحرقة : رجل .. ثم امرأة .. ثم عائلة .. ثم طفلة رضيعة ... ثم فتى مراهق... ثم عروس تزوجت حديثاً... ثم أم مرضعة ... ثم مسنّ ثم مئة ثم عشرة آلاف.. وصولاً إلى هذا الرقم الفظيع الذي يستحيل تصوره: ستة ملايين ... ستة ملايين من بني البشر.

لقد مرت 63 عاماً على انتهاء العمل الشيطاني لمصانع الموت التي شغلها النازيون وأعوانهم ، لقد مضت فترة أكثر من جيلين على وقف دوران عجلات آلية الموت المُحكَمة التي عملت للقضاء على المزيد والمزيد من اليهود. ورغم انقضاء هذه الفترة إلا أن أبعاد المحرقة الفظيعة ما زالت أعجز عن إدراك كل ذي عقل وأفظع مما يتصوره وتقشعر  الأبدان وترفض التسليم بهذا الأمر.

اليوم وبعد مضي 63 عاماً ، أيمكنكم أن تصدقوا أن كراهية اليهود والإسرائيليين تتجلى بصورتها القبيحة في منابر مختلفة في أنحاء المعمورة لتواصل التحريض وتسميم العقول وإضلالها . ولا يغيب أيضاً صوت المنكرين للمحرقة أي أولئك الذين أصابهم جنون العداوة لدرجة التفوّه بكلمات تنكر حقيقة وقوع أكبر مأساة عرفتها البشرية.

إننا نقول اليوم لهؤلاء الكارهين والمنكرين والخبثاء حيثما كانوا ، وكذلك لكل من يسمح لهم بالعمل في البيئة المحيطة بهم: لن يتكرر هذا الأمر إلى أبد الأبدين!

إنكم الذين تنكرون وجود السكك الحديدية ومحارق الغاز ومعسكرات الإبادة التي بقيت ذاكرة صامتة ؛ إنكم الذين تنكرون شهادات عيان الملايين من الناس - لا يهمّكم الدقة التاريخية بل ترغبون في نفي مبررات وجود الدولة اليهودية ، لكنكم مخطئون باعتقادكم بأن هذه الدولة قامت بسبب المحرقة وكأن محو المحرقة من الوجود يتبعه تلقائياً زوال سبب قيام إسرائيل. إذ إن دولة إسرائيل التي تحتفل الأسبوع المقبل بعيد استقلالها الستين لم تقُم بسبب الهولوكست. إن دولة إسرائيل هي إحقاق الحق الطبيعي للشعب اليهودي في العيش حراً في بلاده أرض صهيون وأورشليم. أما المحرقة فقد أبرزت ضرورة وجود هذه الدولة والثمن الرهيب الذي اضطُر الشعب اليهودي لدفعه آنذاك بسبب غياب دولة كان بالإمكان أن تكون مأوى وملجأ ليهود العالم.

وبالتالي نحن نؤكد هاهنا أنه لن ينقاد أي طفل يهودي آخر وهو يرفع يديه استسلاماً إلى الموت ؛ ولن يتم فصل الرجل عن زوجته والصبية عن والدها والحفيد عن جدته لمجرد كونهم يهوداً ؛ ولن يتم إذلال المسنين على رؤوس الأشهاد واحتقارهم وضربهم ضرباً مبرحاً حتى يلفظوا أنفاسهم الأخيرة لمجرد كونهم يهوداً.  

أيها الحضور الكرام .....

إن إحياء ذكرى المحرقة وبطولات اليهود فيها تتسم هذا العام بطابع قدوم مئات الآلاف من الناجين الذين عمَّروا بيوتهم في إسرائيل وجمعوا شتات حياتهم واستجمعوا قواهم ليحققوا أحلامهم. وهناك الكثير من الفتيات والشبان الذين لم تمضِ إلا سنوات قلائل على خوضهم صراع البقاء في الغيتوات ومعسكرات الإبادة إلا أنهم انخرطوا لدى وصولهم إلى البلاد في الكفاح من أجل إقامة الدولة. ورغم أنهم لم يتزودوا إلا بسلاح هزيل ولم يخضعوا إلا لتدريبات قصيرة وعاجلة إلا أنهم أرسلوا للمشاركة في أهم حرب لشعبهم ألا وهي حرب الاستقلال. وقد أدى هؤلاء الفريضة الإلهية القائلة "وعليكم اختيار الحياة" غير أن العديد من هؤلاء المقاتلين لم يعودوا من جبهات القتال المختلفة أو من القتال في إطار التنظيمات السرية المختلفة أو وحدات جيش الدفاع التي انبثقت منها.

وبالتالي فإننا - وعندما نستحضر ذكرى شهداء معارك إسرائيل ونحتفل بمرور ستين عاماً على قيام الدولة - سنتذكر أيضاً أولئك المطاردين الذين أصبحوا منقذين ، أولئك الحالمين الذين صاروا مقاتلين ، أولئك الذين صانوا بدمائهم حياتنا على أرض هذه البلاد.

غير أن الكثير من الناجين من المحرقة الذين انخرطوا في حياتنا هنا وصولاً من معسكرات الإبادة والغيتوات وعزلة الغابات قد صاروا جزءاً لا يتجزأ من المجتمع الإسرائيلي. إذ ما من مجال في حياتنا - سواء أكان ذلك في الجيش والمجال الأمني أو في العلوم والثقافة والتربية والتعليم والرياضة والجامعات ومعاهد الأبحاث - إلا وقد ساهم فيه هؤلاء الناس الذين كانوا ينازعون الموت في معسكرات الإبادة قبل سنوات قلائل ليس إلا ونفذوا منها بجلودهم (بكل ما يحمله هذا التعبير من معانٍ) . إنهم استمدوا من تجاربهم القاسية الرغبة الجامحة في ممارسة الحياة والجرأة على احتواء آلامهم والشوق العارم لبناء الحياة الجديدة المفعمة بالأمل والمليئة بالقوة - وكل ذلك في الدولة الفتية.

إننا نشاهد في معرض يقام في هذه الأيام هنا في متحف (ياد فشيم) شيئاً عجيباً وهو كيف أن الروح الإسرائيلية المميزة الخاصة التي طالما كنا  نحن "أبناء البلد" الذين وُلدوا في البلاد نتباهى بإبداعها ، كانت بالفعل في كثير من الحالات وليدة الروح والمواهب التي حملها الناجون من المحرقة لدى وصولهم إلى هنا بصفة مراهقين أو بالغين بعد أن أكملوا تحصيلهم في مواطنهم الأصلية ودون أن يتقنوا لغتنا.

إن صورة "سروليك" ( كنية "إسرائيل" وهي رسم كاريكاتيري مشهور لصبي إسرائيلي بملامحه الخاصة)  كانت نتاج عمل رسام الكاريكاتير "دوش" من مواليد المجر ، فيما ساهم قلم الصحافي الذي قدم من المجر وكان يدعى فرنتز كيشون (ثم أصبح يدعى هنا إفرايم كيشون) في إنتاج بعض تعابير المزاح الأكثر شهرة وشعبية في اللغة العبرية الدارجة المتجددة ؛ كما أن عدداً من أشهر الماركات التي تمثل الصناعة والاقتصاد في إسرائيل وكذلك المؤسسات الاجتماعية والثقافية لم يقم بوضعها رسام إسرائيلي صرف ذو شعر مسترسل يبهج القلوب وإنما رسام نجا من المحرقة النازية كان اسمه دان رايزينغر (وتم منحه فيما بعد ذلك جائزة إسرائيل). وهكذا الأمر في المسرح والسينما والرياضة والعلوم والتربية والتعليم والأمن - في شتى مناحي الحياة.

إننا  وفي هذا اليوم بالذات نركع شاكرين للناجين من المحرقة ثم ننتصب فخورين إلى أبعد حد بما قدمه هؤلاء الناجون من مساهمات في بناء هذه البلاد.

ما من قوة في العالم أجمع تستطيع التصدي لروح الشعب اليهودي التي انبثقت من مهاوي التهلكة لتبلغ أعلى قمم الإبداع والنجاح وبناء قوة دولة إسرائيل.

غير أنه يجدر بي القول اليوم بصفتي رئيساً لحكومة إسرائيل إن الدولة لم تفِ دوماً بواجباتها إزاء الناجين. ومما يدعو للأسف أننا ارتكبنا بعض الخطايا وأخفقنا بإجحافنا بحقوق الناجين من الهولوكست في ممارسة حياة ذات نوعية وكرامة ، كما لم نعلم كيف ندرج احتياجاتهم على قائمة المسائل المتعددة المطروحة على الأجندة العامة لرصد الموارد اللازمة لها. إننا تحدثنا عن المحرقة والعِبَر المستخلصة منها وضحاياها لكننا عجزنا عن رؤية بعض الناجين وهم يغرقون في حياة من البؤس والفقر. لا مبرر لهذا النهج ولا مغفرة له.

لكننا أحدثنا التغيير حيث خصصنا للعام الحالي وللأعوام المقبلة الموارد اللازمة لضمان حياة كريمة لجميع الناجين من المحرقة. ولم يهدف هذا الإجراء إلى تكفير خطايا الماضي التي ارتكبتها جميع الحكومات فحسب بل جاءت من منطلق الوفاء بواجب أخلاقي نبيل نعتز بالاعتراف به وتحمل كامل المسؤولية عنه.

أما اليوم فتتعهد دولة إسرائيل البالغة الستين من العمر لملايين اليهود الذين اختفوا وسكتوا إلى الأبد بأننا سنحفظ إلى أبد الدهر ذكرى أحداث المحرقة. إن نشوء دولة إسرائيل وازدهارها وقدرة الناجين من المحرقة على العيش فيها بكرامة - تمثل مجتمعةً خير طريق للتذكار والمضي قدماً.

إننا نتذكر ونذكّر ونستعيد الذكريات - اليوم وغداً وعلى الدوام - إذ إن الذاكرة هي ضمانة وجودنا ، فيما سنجد الأمل والعزاء ببناء مستقبل دولة إسرائيل وضمان الأمن والسلام.*


----------



## Maya (4 مايو 2008)

*" ياد فاشيم " على Youtube*

*عشية يوم ذكرى الكارثة والبطولة دشنت مؤسسة " ياد فاشيم "  قناة باللغة العربية  على موقع " YouTube " أشهر المواقع العالمية لتحميل ومشاهدة الفيديو .....

وتشمل القناة  شهادات ومواد من الأرشيفات عن المحرقة النازية الهولوكست  مرفقة بعناوين فرعية باللغة العربية. وهذه القناة تتميز بالديناميكية وستتم إضافة أشرطة فيديو جديدة إليها بشكل دائم.

وقال رئيس ياد فاشيم السيد أفنير شاليف: 

" نحن نعرف أن موقع YouTube هو أحد المواقع الأكثر شعبية حالياً في الولايات المتحدة وأوروبا وفي الدول العربية على حد سواء. ولسوء الحظّ امتلأت شبكة الإنترنت بمعلومات خاطئة وكاذبة. وستواجه مؤسسة - ياد فاشيم - هذه الموادّ وتنشر معلومات موثوقاً بها على الملىء لصالح كل من يسعى إلى الحصول على المزيد من المعلومات عن هذا الفصل الفظيع في تاريخ الإنسانية . فمن خلال التعرّف على الناجين بواسطة شهاداتهم ومشاهدة أبرز الخبراء في المجال الذين يتعاملون مع أسئلة صعبة، سيكون بإمكان المشاهدين الاطّلاع على مستوى آخر من هذا الحدث المحوري الهامّ".

للتعرف أكثر على هذه الخدمة الجديدة وزيارة الركن الخاص بياد فاشيم في موقع YouTube اضغط على الصورة ...*



​


----------



## Raymond (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حقيقة الكارثة " الهولوكست "*

*شكرا جزيلا يا مايا .. موضوع رائع رائع رائع فعلا و غاية في الاهمية و تم عرضه بصورة رائعة و لقد استفدت فعلا من هذا الموضوع المدعم بالحقائق .... ارجو ان يتم تثبيت هذا الموضوع لما فيه من فائدة كبيرة لكل متشكك في هذا الموضوع و لكل باحث ..

فعلا مجهود رائع يا مايا كما عودتنا دائما ...*


----------



## Maya (16 مايو 2008)

*"رحيل بطلة من بولندا "*







*"  Irena Sendler   "*​
*2008 - 1910​*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*​
*عندما تتحول قصة حياة إنسان إلى ملحمة بطولية ... عندما تتمثل قمة المثل والتضحية وحب الغير في سيرة إنسان ... و عندما تعلم أن تضحية إنسان كانت السبب في منح حياة  جديدة للمئات من بني البشر ... حينها لا بد أن تحني رأسك بخشوع وأن يتحرك شيء بداخلك و ربما تجد الدموع سبيلها إلى عينيك حينما تسمع برحيل هذا الإنسان مهما ابتعد عنك بالمسافة ومهما اختلف عنك بالدين واللون واللغة والجنسية  وحتى لو كانت هذه المرة الأولى التي تسمع فيها باسمه لا بد أن يعني لك رحيله شيئاً .... خاصة وأنك تعلم أن قصة بطولية قد انتهت برحيل بطلها لينتقل من عالم الواقع إلى عالم الذاكرة والوجدان والحلم .... إنها قصة بطولة عنوانها اليوم وفي هذه اللحظة سيدة بولندية تدعى " إيرينا سيندلروفا "    




بوجهها الملائكي وابتسامتها العذبة التي تنبع بالطيبة والبساطة والمحبة ... بملامح لم تستطع السنين تغييرها رغم كل الخطوط والتجاعيد  التي رسمتها ... مع قلب طيب وعزيمة وتواضع وحب وبساطة وقناعة بالعيش .... غادرت عالمنا ورحلت بعيداً صباح يوم الاثنين 12 مايو 2008 .... 

إنها إرينا سيندلير (Irena Sendler) أو كما تعرف بالبولندية (Irena Sendlerowa) والتي انتقلت إلى رحمة الرب منذ أيام قليلة لتطوي صفحات رحلة حياة امتدت على مدى 98 عاماً كانت فيها مثال للتضحية والشجاعة وحب الغير مهما كان الغير ومهما اختلف ، وهي التي كانت تقول أنها تعيش وفق المبدأ الذي غرسه والدها في نفسها وهو : " إن البشر ينقسمون و يتميزون عن بعضهم بالخير والشر أما العرق والدين والجنسية فكلها لا تهم " .

إنها " ارينا سيندلير " المسيحية الكاثوليكية  ولدت في بولندا في العاصمة ( وارسو ) وحين كبرت اختارت أن تعمل في حقل الخدمة الاجتماعية البولندية و أن تكون عاملة اجتماعية  ، وإليها يعود الفضل في إنقاذ نحو 2.500 طفل يهودي من الموت على يد الوحش النازي في الفترة ما بين أكتوبر 1940 وأبريل 1943 ......

فمع احتلال النازيين لبولندا عام 1939 وممارسة سياستهم الوحشية ضد اليهود ، سعت سيندلير ما بوسعها لتأمين الطعام والماء والعناية الصحية والملجأ للعائلات اليهودية والمساعدة في تهريب الأطفال ، كما كانت فيما بعد  جزء من منظمة سرية تدعى (Zegota) والتي  تأسست عام 1942 و كان هدفها مساعدة وإنقاذ اليهود المقيمين في الأراضي البولندية خلال الاحتلال النازي ، واستمر نشاط تلك المنظمة حتى عام 1945 وكانت تحت إشراف الحكومة البولندية الوطنية  في المنفى حيث كانت الحكومة البولندية هي الممول للمؤسسة التي كانت فروعها الأساسية تتركز في عاصمة بولندا – وارسو كما كان لها فروع أخرى في مدينة كراكوف ولفوف. 




وقد تبلورت شجاعة وبطولة إرينا سيندلير بما قامت فيه حين استغلت كونها عاملة اجتماعية وتعمل في التمريض لتدخل إلى الغيتو في وراسو (حي أقيم لعزل العائلات اليهودية تمهيداً لنقلهم جميعاً  إلى معسكرات الموت ) ، و بحجة الكشف على الحالة الصحية لليهود هناك حيث أن النازيين كانوا يخافون أن تتفشى الأوبئة والأمراض المعدية خارج الغيتو ، فقامت سيندلير بعمليات إنقاذ وتهريب للأطفال اليهود من الغيتو سواء عبر سيارات الإسعاف أو مجارى الصرف أو بين المعدات الطبية وحتى في الحقائب والأكياس ....

ومن ثم إخفاء الأطفال لدى عائلات بولندية أو في الأديرة الكاثوليكية ، ولكن الأبرز كان هو عملية تزوير المستندات والوثائق الرسمية الشخصية للأطفال اليهود في الأراضي البولندية المحتلة ومساعدتهم في تنظيم الهروب خارج الحدود أو إيجاد مكان لاختبائهم. 

كما كانت سيندلير ومنظمة زيغوتا  تتعاون مع منظمات مسيحية كاثوليكية وخاصة مع جمعيات رهبانية التي كانت تساعد في إحضار شهادات تعميد لليهود لتوثيق مستندات إثبات شخصيتهم المزورة على أنهم مسيحيون ليسوا يهوداً وذلك لإنقاذ حياتهم ......

ونجحت ارينا سيندلير بعملها البطولي ذاك  في إنقاذ حياة 2500 طفل يهودي من الموت ، وتهريبهم خارج البلاد أو إخفائهم بأمان  حتى نهاية الحرب ...

قيمة بطولة سيندلير تأتي من طبيعة ما فرضه النازيون على سكان بولندا ، حيث كان أي بولندي يكتشف أنه يخفي اليهود في منزله أو مزرعته أو مكان عمله أو يتستر عليهم وينكر معرفته لوجودهم أو يساهم في تهريبهم وإبعادهم عن يد النازيين يتم الحكم عليه وعلى عائلته  بالإعدام  رمياً بالرصاص ، وهذا القانون الصارم جداً كان مختلف عن بقية الدول الأوروبية التي كان يعاقب فيها الأوروبي الذي يخفي اليهود أو يهربهم بأن يتم إرساله على معسكرات الاعتقال أو زجه بالسجن ، أما في بولندا فكان الموت ينتظر كل من يفكر بمساعدة اليهود ،  لذلك نتخيل كم كانت قيمة بطولة أي بولندي يلبي واجبه الإنساني ويمد يد العون إلى اليهود في تلك المرحلة ...

إرينا سيندلير كانت تعرف ذلك وتعرف معنى أن يتم كشف نشاطها وما الذي  يمكن أن تواجهه ، لكن ذلك زادها قوة وشجاعة ولم تستلم وواصلت مهمتها المقدسة ، تعمل ولا تكل في تهريب الأطفال وتزوير المستندات وإيجاد الملجأ المناسب لهم وكانت تحتفظ بأسماء الأطفال اليهود الحقيقية أسماء عائلاتهم وسجلاتهم الأصلية وتخفيها ، وتعد الأطفال أنهم سيعودون إلى عائلاتهم الأصلية ......

حتى جاء العام 1943 حينما اكتشفت الشرطة السرية النازية (الجستابو ) نشاط سيندلير وألقت القبض عليها ، و أرسلتها إلى سجن (Pawiak ) وهناك تعرضت لأبشع أنواع التعذيب والحرق وتكسير الأطراف  كي تعترف وترشد إلى بقية أعضاء المنظمة التي تنتمي إليها ، إلا أنه رغم كل المحاولات بقيت صامتة رافضة أن تعترف وتفشي أسرار أصدقائها وزملائها في الكفاح ، فتقرر إعدامها ورميها بالرصاص إلا أنه وبأعجوبة نجت من الموت بعد أن  نجحت محاولة زملائها في رشوة حراس السجن لتهريبها تحت اسم وأوراق مزيفة ، فخرجت ارينا محمولة وجسدها مليئ بالندب والحروق وأطرافها مكسورة ، لكنها لم تفقد عزيمتها وحاولت عد تعافيها أن واصل رسالتها في مجال الخدمة الاجتماعية ، ومع نهاية الحرب عادت إلى الأسماء والسجلات التي أخفتها قبل اعتقالها للبحث عن عائلات الاطفال اليهود لإعادتهم إليهم إلا أنه تبين للأسف أن معظم العائلات كانت وقوداً لمحارق الموت التي أقامها الوحش النازي في بولندا ....




مرت الأيام والسنين على هذه السيدة البولندية ارينا سيندلير وقصة بطولتها حاضرة ومتداولة بين كل من عايش وتأثر بحقبة الهولوكست ، وفي العام 1965 قرر متحف - ياد فاشيم – في أورشليم منح جائزة تكريم  لارينا سيندلير وكانت ضمن أوائل الأسماء المنضمين إلى  قائمة "خير الأمم " وهو اللقب الذي يطلق على أبناء الشعوب الأخرى  الذين ساعدوا أبناء الشعب اليهودي في محنته وناصروه  وأنقذوا حياة اليهود وحتى التضحية بالحياة أثناء مهمة إنقاذهم  خلال الهولوكست ......

لكن المفارقة أن السيدة سيندلير لم تستلم جائزتها حتى العام 1983 لأن النظام الشيوعي الذي حكم بولندا منعها من السفر إلى إسرائيل .....

ونالت عدة جوائز وتقديرات أخرى من بنيها رسالة تقدير خاصة من البابا الراحل (بولندي الجنسية ) يوحنا بولس الثاني ، كما قام الرئيس البولندي ومجلس الشيوخ  بتكريمها ، ومؤخراً وهو الأبرز كان ترشيحا لنيل جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 2007 لكن للأسف الجائزة لم تكن من نصيبها وذهبت لآل غور ، كم ظهرت عدة كتب عن سيرة حياتها وبطولتها كما لقبها البعض بأم أطفال الهولوكست ...




رغم ذلك كانت تلك السيدة الرائعة شبه منسية في وطنها ولم تنل ذلك التقدير الكبير الذي تستحقه شاهدة حية على تاريخ مؤلم  وبطلة تنبض بالحياة ، وربما يعود ذلك لتواضعها الكبير وبساطتها وهي التي فضلت الابتعاد عن الأضواء وتمضية سنواتها الأخيرة في دار للرعاية في وارسو ...

و صباح الاثنين الماضي 12 مايو انتقلت ارينا سيندلير إلى رحمة ربها عن عمر يناهز 98 عاماً ، وأقيمت مراسم جنازتها أمس الخميس 15 مايو في وارسو ، ونعاها متحف ياد فاشيم وأعاد للذاكرة قصة صديقة للشعب اليهودي وبطلة بكل معنى الكلمة جسد أسمى المثل والقيم في حياتها .....  *

*--------------------------------------​*
*أصلي لراحة نفسها إلى جوار الرب في ملكوته السماوي ... وليبقى ذكرها مؤبداً ... 





وداعاً يا بطلة بولندا .. وقديسة الحب والحنان...... والخيرة من بين الأمم ..... وصديقة الشعب اليهودي ... مهما كتبت  في عظمتك وتضحيتك وطيبة قلبك لن تسعفني قواميس الرثاء والمحبة والفخر .. أهدي روحك الطاهرة  زهرة حب من أرض صهيون باسم شعب أحبك وأخلص لذكرى تضحيتك .. وأطلب السماح عن كل من نسيك ونسي بطولتك فللأسف كثيرون منا نحن البشر لا نكرم الأبطال إلا بعد رحيلهم ..

باسم كل طفل وطفلة في أرض إسرائيل أصلي لراحة نفسك ( Irena Sendlerowa )  *


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حقيقة الكارثة " الهولوكست "*

*انا عينى دمعت من محبه وشجاعه تلك العظيمه وبحس بخجل شديد امام هؤلاء الابطال...اصلى لكل انسان وكل شخص يقدر قيمه البشر اى كانت هويتهم .
إيرينا سيندلروفا....صلى لاجلنا نحن المجاهدين على الارض .*


----------

